# Weekly Competition 2020-03



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R U R' F U' R F
*2. *R' U F2 R' U R F2 U2 R2 U'
*3. *R' U F R' U2 R2 F' U'
*4. *R' F' R F R' F2 U R2 U'
*5. *R F2 R F' U2 R F2 R' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' B2 L' U2 B2 L F2 D2 L F2 U2 F' U' L2 R' F R' U B' F L'
*2. *U R L2 B R2 L U L2 D F U2 L D2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 D2 L' B2
*3. *D U F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 L' F' U' L' B R2 F2 U2 R U
*4. *U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B F2 R2 B L2 U2 R' B2 D B F L' D2 U' B' L2
*5. *R' F D2 F L' F U' B' D R' F2 R2 F2 R' D2 R U2 F2 D2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Rw2 R' B' Fw' R' D' R2 Uw' Rw' F L2 R' D Uw B D Rw B2 F2 U F L' F Uw L B' Rw2 B L' D' U' F' D' R2 Fw' R' Fw' D Uw
*2. *L' F' Rw R' D' Uw2 Rw' Fw' U Rw Fw2 D' F' Uw' B2 Uw L' B2 F2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F' L' Rw' R' B Fw' D' Rw' F U' B' F Rw D U Rw' R' D
*3. *B' F Uw' R2 F2 L2 D2 Uw' B2 L Rw2 B2 L D2 Fw F2 U' Fw' D' B Fw' U F U2 B U L2 R Fw F Rw' D2 Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R' D U2 R2
*4. *Fw Rw2 U2 Rw U' R' D U' R' D2 R' F2 Rw' R U' R2 D' L Rw' R' Uw Rw Uw U B2 Rw2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw Uw L2 Rw2 R2 B2 R2 F Rw R2 B
*5. *Rw2 R2 U2 Rw' D Uw2 B2 Fw' F2 R' D2 Uw L' Uw' F2 Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw' Uw L D2 Uw R F' R Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' R U2 Rw B' Rw' R2 B Fw2 L R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 B' L Dw2 U' L' R' B' Lw Uw Bw Lw' B Dw2 U Lw' Fw2 F2 Lw2 U' R' D2 U2 B' D2 U B F' D' Uw U' L' Fw2 L2 B' Rw2 D2 Uw Rw Fw' Rw Bw' Fw2 U2 Bw' F' Lw R B2 Fw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 F' Dw2 Fw2 F Rw2 Bw' F2
*2. *L D' Uw L R2 F2 D' L F' L Uw' U2 Rw Uw Rw Dw Uw B Fw' R2 Fw2 U2 R' Bw F' Dw2 R2 Bw' Dw Bw2 L' Fw' R Fw D2 Fw F2 D Uw2 U2 R' Fw' F2 R2 Dw2 B2 Bw' F' R' D' Uw Fw' F' Dw2 L' Bw U R F R'
*3. *D2 Dw' Bw U Bw Fw F Dw' Uw Lw' F L' R F R2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw' B' Bw' F D Uw' U' L R' F' Lw' Rw2 Dw R D Lw' B' Fw' Rw2 Fw L' Uw2 Fw Rw2 D Dw F2 U Fw2 Uw U2 L Fw2 Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw' B' Uw2 Fw' Rw' D'
*4. *Lw Fw' Dw' Lw2 R2 B2 U Lw2 Fw' Lw' D Lw R' Bw' Rw' D' Dw Uw' Fw' F2 Uw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw U' F2 U' Fw Uw2 B' D' Lw Rw F' D' Fw2 R2 D2 B R' B2 Bw2 F2 D2 Uw' Lw2 Fw Rw' B Bw F2 Dw' U' L' Rw2 Fw' U Rw'
*5. *U' Bw Lw' Rw2 R' D Dw Fw L' D' Dw' U2 R Bw L2 Rw' R F' D2 Lw' Rw2 Bw Uw' B' F' D R' D2 B F D Fw Dw Rw' F' D' Uw Fw2 F R2 Uw2 Bw Lw R2 Bw Fw L' R2 D' U' Lw F' U2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 B U2 F' U

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F' F' L2 F' D 2D' 3R D 3U 2U2 2L 3R' 2R2 B 2B F' 2D 3U2 3F 2L' 2D2 2B2 2L R' D2 2U' 3R' R 2D U2 2F U2 L2 3U2 2F 2L' 2F 2L2 3R 2D2 2B2 2R2 2B' 3U2 L2 3U F 2L B 2R2 R2 U' L2 2U' 2B2 2F L2 F' 3U U2 2L' 3R' 2R R 3F' 2R B2 2B2 F 2U
*2. *2D' 3U 2U2 U' 3R' 2U R 3U2 U2 F2 U 2B2 3U' U' F 2R' 3F' L2 2R' 2D 3R' 3F 2L2 2R2 2B' 3F2 2F' D' 2D2 2U2 2L' 2D B' 2L F2 3R2 B' 2L2 R2 U' 2L2 R' 2D2 2L2 D' 2F' R' 2B 2F' F' 3R2 2B2 U 2R B' F2 2L2 3U B 2B' 2F2 L D 2D2 U 2B' D2 B' U2 2B'
*3. *2D2 L2 3U 2U2 2L 2R' U L F' 3U 2F2 D U' 2B 2F 3R 3F D2 2F2 3R2 U2 2R R U' 3F2 U' 2L2 D 3F U' B 2F 2L2 2F' 2U 2F2 3U2 2F' 3U2 3R 3U' 2U' B 2R' 3F' 3U' 2R2 U' 2L 2R2 2U2 3R R2 D2 3U2 R2 U' 2F2 L' 3U U' 2F' 3U' 2L2 D2 2B' 2L' B' U' 2L'
*4. *B' U2 2L' R' F2 2U2 3F' 2R2 2B2 D' 3U2 2B F R' D' B' 3U2 2U 3R' 2D2 3U 3F' 2F 2D' U2 2F' 2U2 2B' L2 2L 2B' U2 2B2 2L 2F' D' 3U 3F' F' R2 2F' 2L2 2R' 2F F 3R2 U2 B' D 2U R U 3R R' 2B2 3F2 3R 2D2 2U U' B' 2B' 2R2 2D2 2B' U B' 3F' 2R' 3U'
*5. *F 3R2 2R B 3R' 2F2 3R' 2R2 2B' 3F' 3R2 2B L2 2L 2U 2B2 2F' U2 F2 L2 2D2 3U2 U2 R' 2D2 B' D2 2F2 U B 3F2 2L' 3R2 2D' 2U B2 2B' F' R 3F2 2F' F2 3U2 2U B' F2 2U2 2F2 F' 2U2 F' D2 2D' 3U2 3F2 D' 3U L2 3F' L2 3U 2B' 2L2 2R2 R 2B 3R' R' 2U2 U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L2 2R2 3D2 3U2 2U2 3F2 2F U 3F2 2R2 3U L2 B2 3U' L 2L' R2 2D2 2L2 2B2 2L' 2R2 3D' F L2 2U' 2B2 F 3U 3B' 3F 3U2 3B' 3F2 3D2 3F' 2D2 2U' 2B' F' U B D' L 3R' 2R B2 U2 3B2 3D' F2 2L' F' 3U2 R' U2 B F' 2D2 3D' 3R B2 3B 3F' U' B2 2B 3B2 3D 2R2 D 3L2 3D2 3B' F 2D R2 D 3D' 3L' 3R R' 2F2 F' 2U2 3L2 2R2 3B2 2D2 B2 3B' 3L2 2U' 3R2 2D2 B2 2F2 L' 3D 2R
*2. *L' 2B' 2F 2D' 3D2 2U' 2B2 3U' 3B 3R 2D2 R 3B2 2D2 U' 2F' 3R 2R' B' U' 3L' 2R2 3F 2F2 2L2 2D 2U 2L' 3B2 U' 2F' U' 3R2 3B' 2F2 2R 3U' B' D' 2U B2 2B L' 2L2 2U2 3B 2R' F2 L 3L' D 3D2 2U B2 U 3B' 2D 2B' U' 3F2 2R' 3U2 2U2 3L' B2 2F2 D' 3U 2U' B2 2B2 3F' 2F2 3D' 3B D2 3D2 3U 2L 3D 3F2 F' 2L D2 3R 3U' U' 3B 3F 2F F' 3L' 2R' F' 2D' 3D' 2R 2F L 2R2
*3. *D 2D 2L 3D' 2B2 2L 3L R 2D2 B2 3D' 3B2 2U' F' 3U2 L2 R U' 2F' 3R' 2U2 2L' 3R2 2F 3D U' 2B2 U' F' 3R' 3B2 2U' 3R D' L2 U' 2B 2L2 F' 3D 2B2 R D F 3D' 2L2 2B 3U' R 3D' U' 3R' 2U 2R 2F 2D' 3D 3U 3B2 D R 2B' 3L 3B 3L' 2R R' D2 2L 3R2 3F U' 2B' 3B2 2R B' D B2 2B' D 2D' 2U U 2B' 2F2 2R 3D U2 3F L D U 2B' 3F 3L 3R' D' 3U2 2U U
*4. *3R2 B 2R B' 3B' 3F' D2 2U2 3L' 2D2 3U 3L2 2B' 2F2 2R D' B2 3B 3L F 2U 2L 3L2 D 3D2 2U' B 3L' R 3D' L 3L2 2F' L2 3L 2B2 F2 3R B 2L2 2R' 2D 2R' U' 3R' 3F 3D 2L2 2D2 2B' 3F2 F2 2R B' 3B2 3R2 R2 D2 3R 3D' U2 2B' 3D' 2U 2L' D2 3D' 2U 2R' R 2F2 L2 3L' F' 2R 2U2 3F 3D 2U2 B 3B2 3F2 3L' R 3U2 2U' 2B' 3F' 2F2 3L2 2B2 2F 3L2 D 3L' 3B' 2F' 2D 2U' B'
*5. *2U2 2B2 2D' 3L R2 3F 2F F L2 2L' 3L2 2F2 3L B2 2D' 3U2 R2 2B2 2F' 2D2 3F2 2D2 2R 3U U2 L2 2B F2 2R2 B 3R 2R2 R' D' 2D' 3R B 3B2 3L' 3F' 3D2 2B2 2R 3U' 3R' F2 2D2 2F R B2 2B2 2F' 3R' U' 2L' 2B 3U' 2U2 L2 3L 2U B2 F L 2L' 3L2 2R2 B 2F F 2L2 3B' L2 3D' 3R 3B2 R2 B 2B' 3B' F 2D' U2 L' 2F' 2U 2B 3R 2U' 2R' D 3D 3B' 3D 3U' 2R' 3F 3D L' 3L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' R' F' U R' U F' U'
*2. *F2 U2 F U2 R U R2 U2
*3. *R2 F R' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F' D' R F2 L D U2 F D2 L B R2 U2 L2 F' B' U' R Fw Uw2
*2. *D2 F' D F U L2 F' U2 D2 R B' D' R2 F B' R' U2 F' R2 U' R' Fw' Uw'
*3. *D U' B' D B2 R' L B2 L2 U2 R2 B' D' B2 F D2 R B U F' Rw2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' U Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw' D2 L' Rw' R' Fw2 Uw' L2 D R' Fw' Uw' Rw' R B L' Rw' R B' L D' U2 L Uw' L' Fw' Rw B2 F L Rw' F2 L B' Rw2
*2. *Fw D L2 Uw2 Fw' L2 B Fw F Rw F' L' U' L' D' Uw B L' D2 F R B2 L' Rw R' D2 Uw2 Fw D' F' Rw2 F2 L R' D2 Uw B Fw' L2 R2
*3. *D' Fw2 L' Rw' R' B Rw B U2 L F2 R U' L' F2 L' Rw' R B' F Uw2 Fw2 R' D2 Uw2 Fw2 F' D U' F' Uw2 R2 Fw2 F' R D2 Fw' F L' Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' B' U F D2 Uw' L Rw' R D2 Uw U' L2 Lw2 D' Dw B' Lw D2 Rw2 R' Fw' Uw' Rw' Bw' F D Lw2 Uw' F D2 Uw Lw' B' Fw2 Rw R' B2 Fw2 Dw B Bw' Dw2 R Dw2 Rw Bw' Dw F2 U F' D B U' B2 Uw' Lw' Rw' R' U
*2. *L R' Uw L Fw L D2 B' Fw2 Dw' Bw' Uw Bw Dw' B D' Uw L2 Lw' B' Rw' B' Bw F2 Dw2 F Dw' B2 L2 B2 Lw Fw2 D2 Lw Rw2 Fw2 F2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw' L2 D U' Lw' R Bw' F' Uw L2 B2 Uw' B' Rw2 Bw Rw' B' D' R' D2
*3. *Fw2 L2 Bw2 Fw F' D' Uw R2 D' Uw Lw2 Rw' Bw' Fw2 L' D' Bw' Lw2 Dw' Uw2 F Lw R' Dw2 R2 Uw Rw' R D2 L2 R' Dw2 Uw B Dw2 Bw' Fw' L Bw F R' U L' Lw2 Dw L2 D' R Uw' B' F2 U' F Rw' Bw' R U2 Lw Rw2 Bw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 2F D' U 3F2 R 2B2 2L 3U2 2R2 B2 2B 2F' F U' 2B 3F' 2F L' B' L' 2L 2R D2 2B 2F2 R 3U' 2L R' 2D 2U' 2L 2D2 2R' B F L2 3R 2B 2F2 3U R 3F R' B 2B' D 3U B 2B' 3F2 2F' F' 2D2 B' 2U' B2 2F2 F 2L2 R D' 2R' U2 2B' 2D2 3U' 2R U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' D' 3F' 3D 3B2 D' 2B F D 2D 3U U' 2B2 2F R' U' 3F2 2L2 D L 3D' B' 2B' 3B2 R' F2 U2 3F' 2U2 3B2 3F2 3U2 2L' 3L2 3B L' 3U 3F 3U' 3R' 2D 3D 2R' 3D' U' 3L 3B 3D2 3R' 2R2 3B 2U L' 2L2 D' 2L' 3F D 2D2 R' B' 2B 2L' 2R R' 3D2 B2 2F 2L D' L 2B2 2F' F 2D' 3D 3F' 3L F2 3L2 2F 3L' D2 B L 3B 3D' 2L' 2D2 3U L' 2L2 B 3R' D' 2U' U' 2F2 R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U F' U2 L F' L' B D' U2 R D2 F2 L F2 D2 U2 B D' Fw'
*2. *L' U2 B2 F2 U' R U D2 L U2 F' R2 L' B2 F' U F2 R' L' F2 Rw Uw'
*3. *F U2 D2 B' L D' B D2 L B L R' F2 D' R L B' L' B L D' Rw'
*4. *D2 F2 D2 R2 U B F2 D B' U B R U' D2 F2 L' B2 R U2 Rw'
*5. *D2 U F2 B U' F2 D' F2 D B2 R' U2 D2 L B' L D2 B U' B2 Rw2 Uw
*6. *L' B' F L F' L' B D2 L' R2 U2 B D B2 F2 D2 L2 B' R' D2 Rw Uw'
*7. *B' R2 F2 U' D' F' L B' D' B' D2 F' R D2 F2 B D R2 B D2 R Fw Uw'
*8. *U' L B' D' U2 R D F' B' R B2 L' D2 U' L2 B2 R F' R B2 Rw2 Uw2
*9. *B R' F' L' F2 U' L R' B L F2 U F' L2 D U L D2 B F2 Rw Uw
*10. *D F' U F L' F' L2 D B F' R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D U2 L R2 Fw' Uw'
*11. *F2 U D L2 D' L2 D U2 B2 R' U' F' B D L' D2 F2 U R' U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*12. *R2 F2 D' U F U2 F L D B2 F2 R' F' U2 L2 U2 B' F' D' Fw Uw
*13. *B' D2 R2 L D2 L' B2 U' R D' F R' D F L2 F2 R F D2 B2 Rw Uw'
*14. *L2 B2 F U' D L D2 F' D2 U2 L R2 F' D2 F' D2 U' R' D2 R' Fw' Uw2
*15. *F R U D' R B R B F' L D2 F L R F U F B2 U Fw Uw'
*16. *R F U' F B2 R' L' U F B' D2 F L R U2 D2 F2 D L' U Fw' Uw
*17. *R2 U2 B' D' U' B2 R U' L2 R2 D2 U' F' U B F2 D' U2 R2 B2 Rw
*18. *F2 L D B' L2 R2 F' B R2 U' B2 F2 R L2 B2 D2 R L' B2 Rw Uw2
*19. *D' R2 U F2 R L2 F2 B U' B2 D R' B U2 R2 B R2 B F' L' Fw Uw'
*20. *F2 D2 B' F2 D2 L D2 L2 D2 L' D L2 D R' U F L B2 U' F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*21. *U2 R2 D B D R2 F2 D' R F' R2 L' D L' R' F' R' L U B F2
*22. *R U' F D2 R2 L' F2 R' L2 F B' D2 U' R2 F' U2 F' D' B' Rw2 Uw2
*23. *U L2 R D B2 F' L' U2 L D R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' F' U2 R B Rw2 Uw'
*24. *U' L2 D B' L' R B' U' B R' U B' L' R' U D' R' F2 L2 U' Fw' Uw'
*25. *D' F' D F2 U' R' F2 D U2 B2 D' L F' B' L2 D F' B2 L B' D Fw' Uw
*26. *R2 D U B2 U' F' D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L F B2 U' R L' D2 F' R' F2 Rw Uw'
*27. *F' U2 F L' U' R L2 D F' D' F U L2 R U D2 B' U' R' Fw' Uw
*28. *B' R' L' F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F B R2 L2 D2 R' L2 U F' L2 D' U' R2 Fw' Uw
*29. *F2 B2 D2 R2 L B2 R2 F2 U R B2 F R F U' R' U' R D L D Fw' Uw2
*30. *D2 L U2 R L2 U D' B' F' D' U' F U' R' D B2 L2 R B U R Fw' Uw'
*31. *U' L2 F2 L D2 U2 L2 U D R B2 U L' D2 L2 F D2 F' U Fw' Uw2
*32. *B D' R B2 L B2 L' B' D2 L F L' R2 B2 D2 U R' L U' B Rw' Uw'
*33. *F D' U2 L' R B' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' F2 L U2 D' Fw Uw2
*34. *B' U' L B' L F' U' R B' L2 B' L' B' D2 L2 U' B2 L' B' U Rw2 Uw'
*35. *U' R2 U2 F' B U' F2 U' D' R F2 R' L D2 F2 B2 L2 U' D2 Rw' Uw
*36. *F' U2 L B' U R2 F' B2 D2 U2 B' D' R2 B' U' F2 U2 B' F' R2 U2 Fw Uw'
*37. *L2 U2 R L U' B L F' U R F2 D2 F' B R2 B' U2 L2 D Rw Uw'
*38. *U F2 B2 U B R2 D R2 F2 L' F2 D' U' L B R' F' B' D2 U Rw' Uw'
*39. *F2 B2 D2 R U2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 D L R' D' U R L2 B2 D' Rw Uw
*40. *D' L R' U2 F' U F' R B F2 L D2 L2 R2 B D' B' R2 F' Rw' Uw'
*41. *U' D2 L F' R' D' U L2 B L' R D2 F D' L' R' B U B2 D Rw Uw'
*42. *L D' L' D2 L2 F2 L' B2 D U2 R' U2 F R' F2 U F2 D U' R2 F Rw Uw'
*43. *L R2 F U' R' U' B2 F2 U' L' R2 B U F2 U R2 D L2 F2 L' F Rw' Uw
*44. *U' B' L D2 U L R F2 D2 L2 U2 D B F' D2 L U' D2 R F' Rw Uw
*45. *D2 F B R U L U' L' F2 U' F2 R' B D R L2 B2 R2 L D' Fw
*46. *D' R' L' F' R' D' F R' B' U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B2 R' L' F D' R' Fw' Uw'
*47. *R2 D2 F2 D2 F L D2 F2 D' R' L' B2 F' L' R2 F' D U2 B Rw' Uw
*48. *R' L D2 R2 F2 U R2 F R2 U' R2 F2 L' D' F' L' D' L2 D Rw Uw
*49. *F' L' D' B F' R2 F' D2 F' U F2 D R F2 D2 F' B U2 F2 U2 Fw Uw2
*50. *F2 R' D' R' L U D R2 L' D R2 F' D' U' R2 L2 F U' R' B Rw Uw2
*51. *L D R' L F D2 U2 F' R U D' R' B L' F B' L B R D' Rw Uw
*52. *R' B L U2 R F' R2 L' B' R2 B' F' U2 D B L B2 U' B R F2 Rw2 Uw
*53. *F' B2 R U' L' F2 D L U' L2 F B L' U L R B2 L U Fw Uw'
*54. *U2 R2 D U R U2 F R' D B U2 D' F2 U F D' L2 U2 B Rw' Uw
*55. *F R' U' R L F D' R' F2 B' L2 R U R B R2 F D F2 D B Rw Uw'
*56. *L2 R' U2 B D R D2 B U' L B2 D F2 L B U' L2 U2 L Fw Uw
*57. *R F R2 F' B D U' R2 D2 F' L2 B2 R' B' F2 R' L' F' B2 L Fw' Uw'
*58. *F' D B2 R' D' F' R' D' L F2 B' R D' F' L B2 U2 B' R L2 B Rw2 Uw2
*59. *F' U B2 U' R2 F R2 D' L B U' F R' L' B2 R' U R D' R' Fw Uw2
*60. *F2 R F R' B U2 D' B' F2 U' R' U F' D' F U B2 D2 R2 Fw Uw'
*61. *B L B D R' B2 U2 F' D' F B2 U2 F' D2 B2 R' B L' U Rw' Uw
*62. *F' U' L' D' U' F' L' R U2 R' B' U' R' D L' U' F' D R' Fw' Uw2
*63. *D B F2 R' B L D2 L2 D' R2 L F' L U F2 U2 D' R D B2 L' Fw'
*64. *U F' R2 L' B2 R F B' L B2 D2 U' B D' L U2 R L2 D2 L2 U Fw Uw2
*65. *R' U' D2 B' F' D' L' R2 U2 B L2 R D' F' B2 R B U D' F Uw
*66. *U L B' L' D2 F2 D B2 L R2 U' F' L2 R2 U L' D' L' U D' Fw Uw2
*67. *U2 R' D' L' D2 B2 F2 D2 F U2 B F L2 U' F' U D L B' D U2 Fw' Uw2
*68. *L U' B2 D F U L' D B' F U D' B R U B2 F' L2 D Rw' Uw
*69. *B' R' F U' F U R L U2 R' F2 D' B2 U R L' U' D' L2 B' R' Fw Uw
*70. *R D2 F' R D' B U2 L' F R D R2 L' B2 F D' R2 L U' F2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 F' D2 B D2 F' L2 B' F' D2 R' D' B R' D' R D2 L' B' U'
*2. *R' F' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' L U R2 U D2 F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U
*3. *R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' D R F L U B R' U2 B' D'
*4. *U F2 R2 F U B2 R F B' U' B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U R2 L2 F2
*5. *F D F' B' L B' R' U' L F2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 D' L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 F' U2 F D F' D B' D' U' B' L R
*2. *U F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 B F2 L' R2 D B' D' R' U L' F
*3. *B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 R D2 F U2 L U2 F D2 F
*4. *U2 B2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' D F' D' B' L D2 L2 D2 U'
*5. *L' F2 L2 R F2 R D2 L' D2 L' B R B' L2 U' F L2 D' U B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' R L2 U' B2 U' D' F' D R2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 D2 B R2 F2
*2. *B2 D2 R' U' L B R' U2 D F' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 F D2
*3. *U2 L U R2 U' D' F U B R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L B2 D2 B2 L2 D2
*4. *D2 L' F' R2 L2 B' U R L' U2 R2 F2 U' D' F2 R2 L2 U R2 U
*5. *F R' F' L' F U B' U2 D F' R2 U2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 U B2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' R B' U R2 D R2 F R U2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 B D L F' U L D' R2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L F R' B2 L' F R2 U' L F2 B2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R U' F R2 F R' F'
*3. *R' L' U2 R B D F D' F2 R U' F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U
*4. *B Fw' F D' L B D R2 D2 U Rw' R B F' Uw' R2 B' Uw F' U R' D2 Uw2 F' D' Rw' R' Uw' U2 B2 D2 L2 Rw' U2 L Rw R' U2 Rw2 Uw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R U F' R F R' F' U2
*3. *F L2 U2 F D2 B F D2 R2 F' R B' U B2 D L2 R2 D'
*4. *Uw2 U2 B' U B2 Rw' D Fw2 F' L' B U B Uw F U' F' D' L Rw2 U Fw' D R' D' F2 D2 Rw U Rw F2 Rw' Uw' B2 Rw' Fw' R2 D2 Rw R2
*5. *Rw Dw L Lw Dw B2 Rw' U' Lw R2 D2 F2 D Bw' Fw' L2 B' Bw2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 B Bw U Lw2 U' R2 Dw' B2 Fw Rw' B F L Rw2 Fw L2 Dw L Lw' Dw2 R2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 D' Fw' Rw' Dw R2 Bw' Fw' Lw' Rw2 D2 Dw U2 Rw F' R

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F U2 R' F R U F' R
*3. *F2 L2 U B2 D U R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L R2 F L F D R' U' F R
*4. *Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw U Rw' B D F L' Rw' F' Rw' R2 B' D' U L' D2 Fw' Uw2 R2 U' F' R' D2 Uw Rw Uw' L' B' F' Rw R' Uw' Rw R2 F' L Rw'
*5. *Bw L B R2 F Dw U' Bw2 Uw L2 U Lw2 Rw2 Dw Uw' R B F2 Uw' R2 D' B' R' B2 Bw' L2 Lw2 B' L F' L Uw' B2 D2 L' R2 F2 Dw' Rw F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 F' U Bw' R2 F Uw Bw2 L Rw' Bw2 R Dw L' Dw U2 L Rw'
*6. *2D' 3R R' B' 2B 3U 2U2 2R' 2U' U' L2 3R B' 2U' R' 3F 2D' 3R' R B' F2 R' 2B2 2F' D 3U2 2U2 U 3F2 3U U' 2R2 D 3U' U' R2 D B2 2B' U2 2B' 2L' R' 2B' 2F2 F' L2 D2 2L 3R2 2B' 2R2 B2 2F' 3U' L2 2L R2 U B 2U' B D2 2L' R' 2D2 B 2L' R D

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U F2 R' U2 R U F2 R' F2
*3. *B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 F L2 D2 F' L' B U' F2 D R' D' U' L'
*4. *L' Fw2 F R B2 Fw' L' Rw' R' B Fw F' R' F R F U' L' R' D' Fw2 D2 Rw B Uw Fw' U Fw' Rw2 R2 Fw' F2 R2 F Rw' R' D2 Uw U Fw'
*5. *Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 Uw B Rw R Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F' R Dw' Rw2 Bw2 L' U2 Fw2 F Rw2 Bw L' Lw2 Bw' Dw Lw2 F' D U2 R Fw' L' Uw' Bw Lw' Fw2 F' L F Rw2 Uw Lw2 Fw R' U2 B R F' L2 Fw2 Dw B' Bw Fw Rw2 Uw U' Rw2
*6. *2D' 2L2 2R U2 3F 2L2 2R' D 3U2 2U' B 2B' 3F2 2L 2R' D' 2F D' B' F' U2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F 3U' 3R2 F U F2 3R' 2F' L' 2L2 F R 3F F L' 3R' U2 2R2 R2 B 3U' 2B2 U 2R D' 2D 2U' L2 D' U' R' 2D' 2U R U' 3R' 3U B 3F2 2D2 3F2 2D' 3R' 2R2 U2
*7. *3R2 B2 2F2 2U' 2R2 R 3U 2L' 2D2 B' 2B' 2F' 2D2 3D 2U U 3L' 3U2 2L' 2R 3B 3F 2U' B 3B2 2R2 2D2 U 2F L 2B' 2U 2B' 3F 2F R' D2 3U L' D 3L2 F 2R' R2 D2 3R 3D2 2R' 3U2 2L2 3D2 2B 2F' F' L' B2 F2 3R 2D' 3L 2R' 2U 2R' 3B' 2F 3U B' 2B 2L 2D2 3D2 3U 3B 2R2 2D 3F2 L U 3L' 2R' 3B' 3U' 3L' 3R 2R 2U 2F 2R2 D' 3F' D L U2 3F2 R2 2U 3F2 U2 2R' D

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR1+ DL5+ UL3- U3- R2+ D1- L1+ ALL1- y2 U5- R4+ D6+ L2+ ALL0+ DR UL 
*2. *UR5+ DR6+ DL1- UL1- U6+ R2- D0+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U0+ R4+ D3- L1+ ALL2- DR 
*3. *UR4+ DR2+ DL3+ UL4+ U2- R3- D2- L4+ ALL2- y2 U1- R3- D0+ L4+ ALL6+ UR DR DL UL 
*4. *UR4- DR1- DL0+ UL5+ U3- R5- D6+ L1- ALL4- y2 U3+ R0+ D5- L3+ ALL1- UR DL 
*5. *UR3+ DR1- DL4+ UL4- U0+ R1+ D0+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R2- D5+ L4+ ALL0+ DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' B' U R U B' L' r b'
*2. *R' B L' R L' U B l' b'
*3. *L R' L U' B L' R L l' r b' u'
*4. *U' L' U B L' R' U' L l b
*5. *R' U B U B R' U R l' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (5, 0)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4)
*3. *(6, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, -2)
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 2) / (-4, 4) / (6, 0)
*5. *(-2, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (6, -3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (4, 0) / (-3, 4) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U L R B' L R' L B' L' U'
*2. *U L' B U R' U' L R B' L U
*3. *U B R' U R' L U R' B' L' R'
*4. *L U L R L' B R L R' U' B
*5. *L R B' U' B R' B' U' R' B' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' F' U2 R F R F2 R' U
*3. *B2 U' L D F2 D' R' F2 L' F2 D2 F L2 D2 F' U2 F U2 D2 B'
*4. *L2 Fw2 F U' B L' B2 Uw' F' R2 F2 L' U' Rw' F L2 Fw' Uw Rw B' Rw B' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 F' L U2 Fw2 L2 Rw' Fw2 L' Rw Uw2 R Fw' F2 L2 D'
*5. *Bw2 Fw L' R Bw' L2 Lw Dw Lw Uw' B' F D2 Bw' U2 L' Lw2 R Dw2 F2 Uw L' Rw R' D L' Rw2 R F' U Lw' Fw Rw2 F' L2 Bw Fw' Rw' Bw2 U2 Rw2 D2 Fw Lw2 R Uw Rw' Fw F2 Dw U' B' Bw2 U R' Fw2 F' U L' R
*OH. *D F2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R B D' R2 F2 D L2 R D' F
*Clock. *UR2+ DR3- DL0+ UL2+ U1+ R1+ D1+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U2- R4- D3- L1+ ALL0+ DR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R U B U R U L B' b u'
*Square-1. *(3, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-3, 0)
*Skewb. *L B R' U L R L U R L R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R' b' B f' l r' R' F f B F L B R B F L'
*2. *B R' F b' f l b l' L' B L F' L F' L' R
*3. *R B F b l' f' r' L' F' R B F' R B' F
*4. *L' F b r' b f' l r f' R' B F R B' L' R B
*5. *L l' f l b r' b l' r B L R F' L B' R' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw U Rw R Uw L Bw' U' B' Rw' U' Uw' Bw Uw' Rw Bw' Rw Uw' Rw' Uw' l' r' b'
*2. *Rw Uw' U' L Uw' R Bw' Uw' L R' B' Rw Uw Rw Lw' Uw Rw Bw Lw' Uw Rw u' l' b'
*3. *Rw Uw B' Uw L Bw' Uw L R' Lw' Rw Bw' Lw' Rw' Bw' Rw' r' b'
*4. *Uw Lw U Rw Bw U' B' Uw L R' Lw Uw' Lw' Rw Lw' Bw Rw' Lw u r b'
*5. *Uw' Rw U' R' Lw U' B' Lw B' Rw L' Bw Lw' Bw' Lw Bw Uw u' l' r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D R2 D L2 U R U L D R D L U R2 U L D R2 U L2 D2 R U R D L U2 R D2 L3 D R U L U R D R D R U2 L2 D2 R U R U
*2. *D R2 U L D2 R U2 L D2 L U R U L D R D R U2 R D L D R U L2 U R2 D L2 D R U L2 U R D L D R D L U2 R D2 R U R D L U2 R D L U L D L U2 R D R U L D L
*3. *D2 R U L U R D R D L2 U R2 D L2 U R2 D R U2 L D R D L2 D L U R D R2 U L2 D R2 U L U L D L D R2 U3 L D2 L
*4. *R2 D2 L2 U R U L D R D L U R2 U L D R D L U R2 D L U R U L2 D R D L2 U R2 D R D L3 U R2 D L U2 R2 D L D R U L D L U2
*5. *D2 R U R U L D2 R U2 L D L D R2 U L U R D R D L2 U R U L D L U R2 D3 R U L D L2 U R D L U2 R2 D L

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 R F' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 B D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L B2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F R U L' D2 L2 B L D' L' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D U' R' F' L' B' F2 R' D' L R D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 D R2 D L2 R2 D L2 B2 U R' D' L F R2 B R U F' R D' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' L F2 D' B' R' D' F2 R' F R2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F L D' L2 B2 R2 D2 L'
*2. *L2 D B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L D F L2 F' D2 B F' R'
*3. *U' F2 R2 D L2 U L2 U B2 F2 D L' R2 F D' L F' U2 R2 F' U2
*4. *D2 R2 F U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 L' U2 L D L D2 F R U R'
*5. *U L B' D2 R U2 D' R D B' R2 D R2 L2 U D R2 U' B2 R2 F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UL UF UR UB UL UF UR UL UF UL UF UR UL RF UF UL UB UR LB UL UF UR LB UB LB UB UL RB UB RB UB UR LF UF UL LB RF UR RB LF UL LF DB LB RB UR UF DF RF DR DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB DF+ LF DF+2 RF+2 DR DB DR+ RF+ LF LB DB LB+2 UB+ LB UB LB+ LF RF- DR
*2. *UR UF UB UR UL UF UL UF RF UR UF UB UL UB UL LB UB RF UR RB UR UB UL RB UR UB LF UL UF UR UB UR RF LF DL LF DB LB UB UR DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UL+2 UF UL+ RF-2 DF+2 RF+2 RB+ UB UL+ RB-2 DF+
*3. *'UF UR UB UR UF UL UB UR UF UR UL UB UR UB LB UL LB RF UF UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UL LB RF UR RB UB UL UF RF RB LF UF UR UB LB RB DR RF RB DB DF DL DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UF+ LB+ RF UF+2 DB LB+2 UB+2 DR+2 RB+ UB+ UF-2 UL UF+2 RB- LB LF UF LF+2 UL+ DF+ LF+ UL+2 DF- UF+ UL+2
*4. *UR UF UL UB UL UB UR UF UB UL UF UB UR UF LB UL RF UR UB UL UB UR UF UL UB LB RB UR UB RB LF UF UL UB UR UF UL LB UB RB UR LF DB DR RB DR DB RB DF RF DL DR DB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UF+2 UR UF+ DB+2 LB UL+ DB-2 RB+ UB+2 RB UB UL-2 DR
*5. *UF UB UR UF UR UB UR UL UF UR UL UB UL LB UB UL RF UR UF UB UR RB LF UL UB UR UF LB UL UB LB RB UB DB DR DB RB DL LB UB LF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UF+ UL UF+2 DB+ RB UR+2 RF+ DB+2 LB+2 DF RF- DL-


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2020)

Aw yeah! I got the 59th ever result in 15 puzzle! XD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2020)

Results for week 3: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, TipsterTrickster, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(179)
1.  1.40 Legomanz
1.  1.40 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.47 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  1.65 MichaelNielsen
5.  1.72 OriginalUsername
6.  1.75 Lachlan Stephens
7.  1.80 David ep
8.  1.86 Magdamini
9.  1.90 PotatoCuber
10.  1.96 asacuber
11.  1.98 ExultantCarn
12.  2.02 Kerry_Creech
13.  2.07 JackPfeifer
14.  2.12 PokeCubes
15.  2.16 TheDubDubJr
16.  2.21 Sean Hartman
17.  2.31 DhruvA
18.  2.34 thembldlord
19.  2.46 Varun Mohanraj
20.  2.53 NathanaelCubes
21.  2.58 Nutybaconator
22.  2.60 Rubadcar
23.  2.63 Michał Krasowski
24.  2.65 Luke Garrett
25.  2.67 thecubingwizard
26.  2.69 camcuber
27.  2.71 wuque man
28.  2.79 AlphaCam625
29.  2.83 twoj_stary_pijany
30.  2.84 BradyCubes08
31.  2.85 turtwig
32.  2.93 mihnea3000
33.  2.94 boby_okta
33.  2.94 skewber10
35.  2.97 OwenB
36.  2.98 ichcubegern
36.  2.98 V.Kochergin
38.  3.00 eyeball321
39.  3.02 Dream Cubing
40.  3.05 JustinTimeCuber
41.  3.09 remopihel
42.  3.18 BigBoyMicah
42.  3.18 tJardigradHe
44.  3.26 Manatee 10235
44.  3.26 Zeke Mackay
46.  3.28 MrKuba600
47.  3.29 dycocubix
47.  3.29 gottagitgud
47.  3.29 Clément B.
50.  3.31 typo56
51.  3.33 cuberkid10
52.  3.36 parkertrager
53.  3.37 VJW
53.  3.37 Jscuber
53.  3.37 jancsi02
56.  3.38 Color Cuber
57.  3.41 BraydenTheCuber
58.  3.43 BradenTheMagician
58.  3.43 DGCubes
60.  3.44 smackbadatskewb
61.  3.45 AidanNoogie
62.  3.49 Trig0n
63.  3.50 nickelcubes
63.  3.50 YouCubing
65.  3.52 TheOcarinaCuber
66.  3.57 tc kruber
67.  3.58 jaysammey777
68.  3.59 NewoMinx
69.  3.62 Alexis1011
70.  3.64 nikodem.rudy
71.  3.65 Fred Lang
72.  3.66 Chris Van Der Brink
73.  3.73 Neb
74.  3.78 dollarstorecubes
75.  3.79 SpiFunTastic
76.  3.81 MCuber
77.  3.85 Valken
77.  3.85 sashdev
79.  3.86 Coinman_
80.  3.91 Ontricus
81.  3.92 Isaac Latta
82.  3.93 Shadowjockey
83.  4.02 fun at the joy
83.  4.02 NoProblemCubing
85.  4.04 Kit Clement
86.  4.05 KrokosB
86.  4.05 João Vinicius
88.  4.06 Awder
89.  4.07 sigalig
90.  4.08 G2013
90.  4.08 Logan
92.  4.10 Zman04
93.  4.11 Dylan Swarts
94.  4.17 Underwatercuber
95.  4.20 Cooki348
96.  4.23 SebastianCarrillo
97.  4.24 MattP98
97.  4.24 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
99.  4.25 Ghost Cuber
100.  4.26 oliver sitja sichel
100.  4.26 colegemuth
102.  4.31 abhijat
103.  4.33 Cubeflix
104.  4.35 midnightcuberx
105.  4.39 ProStar
106.  4.47 danvie
107.  4.51 Pratyush Manas
107.  4.51 Liam Wadek
109.  4.54 wearephamily1719
110.  4.57 begiuli65
111.  4.59 Parke187
112.  4.63 CrispyCubing
113.  4.64 Keenan Johnson
114.  4.67 brad711
115.  4.68 BLCuber8
115.  4.68 icubeslow434
117.  4.69 Cube to Cube
118.  4.77 Koen van Aller
119.  4.81 destin_shulfer
120.  4.87 Immolated-Marmoset
120.  4.87 revaldoah
122.  4.88 bhoffman492
123.  4.93 lucasliao0403
124.  5.03 riz3ndrr
124.  5.03 Lvl9001Wizard
126.  5.06 Alpha cuber
127.  5.09 swankfukinc
128.  5.10 Amelia
129.  5.15 pizzacrust
130.  5.16 xyzzy
130.  5.16 bennettstouder
132.  5.18 LoiteringCuber
133.  5.24 NC_Cubes
133.  5.24 Caydoge
135.  5.25 RileyN23
135.  5.25 The Cubing Fanatic
137.  5.30 drpfisherman
138.  5.39 BenChristman1
139.  5.42 [email protected]
140.  5.44 [email protected]
141.  5.52 Billybong378
142.  5.53 curiousity2575
142.  5.53 lumes2121
144.  5.55 dschieses
145.  5.57 Lewis
146.  6.02 theos
147.  6.04 SmallTownCuber
147.  6.04 d2polld
149.  6.17 VIBE_ZT
150.  6.21 topppits
151.  6.29 2019DWYE01
152.  6.55 UnknownCanvas
153.  6.82 Ian Pang
154.  6.86 Mike Hughey
155.  6.91 MarixPix
156.  6.92 Thelegend12
157.  6.94 Comvat
158.  7.07 ok cuber
159.  7.09 PingPongCuber
160.  7.14 Anton
161.  7.15 MarkA64
162.  7.27 N4Cubing
163.  7.28 Nathanael Robertson
164.  7.78 Master_Disaster
165.  8.15 freshcuber.de
166.  8.20 NaterTater23
167.  8.26 Joust
168.  8.39 Henry Lipka
169.  8.56 One Wheel
170.  8.59 sporteisvogel
171.  8.60 ParityCuber
172.  8.73 MJS Cubing
173.  9.76 Bart Van Eynde
174.  11.98 Jacck
175.  14.06 MEF227
176.  14.64 Mr_Tiger420
177.  15.05 MatsBergsten
178.  20.15 Jennswans
179.  27.66 Miri


*3x3x3*(207)
1.  6.41 Luke Garrett
2.  7.31 Jscuber
3.  7.59 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  7.82 thembldlord
5.  7.89 PotatoCuber
6.  7.96 Khairur Rachim
7.  8.03 asiahyoo1997
8.  8.08 OriginalUsername
9.  8.27 Rubadcar
10.  8.44 FastCubeMaster
11.  8.45 tJardigradHe
12.  8.46 Tatch
13.  8.52 Lachlan Stephens
14.  8.56 ExultantCarn
15.  8.61 JustinTimeCuber
16.  8.69 gottagitgud
17.  8.72 wuque man
18.  8.75 mihnea3000
19.  8.85 David ep
20.  8.91 Magdamini
21.  9.00 dycocubix
22.  9.03 smackbadatskewb
23.  9.05 Zeke Mackay
24.  9.07 riz3ndrr
25.  9.11 Legomanz
26.  9.12 thecubingwizard
27.  9.13 RileyN23
28.  9.14 Dream Cubing
29.  9.15 MrKuba600
30.  9.19 Sean Hartman
31.  9.38 turtwig
32.  9.41 cuberkid10
33.  9.48 AidanNoogie
34.  9.54 tc kruber
35.  9.60 ichcubegern
35.  9.60 VJW
37.  9.63 Cheng
38.  9.67 NewoMinx
39.  9.71 jancsi02
40.  9.73 MichaelNielsen
41.  9.78 AlphaCam625
42.  9.90 G2013
43.  9.92 PokeCubes
44.  9.98 DGCubes
45.  10.13 twoj_stary_pijany
46.  10.15 asacuber
47.  10.19 Clément B.
48.  10.25 Shadowjockey
49.  10.36 BigBoyMicah
50.  10.43 TheDubDubJr
51.  10.46 MartinN13
52.  10.48 TipsterTrickster
53.  10.49 GenTheThief
54.  10.51 OwenB
55.  10.53 Kerry_Creech
56.  10.57 yourmotherfly
56.  10.57 V.Kochergin
58.  10.58 jaysammey777
59.  10.60 Teh Keng Foo
60.  10.64 Zman04
61.  10.65 YouCubing
62.  10.70 Michał Krasowski
63.  10.74 Keenan Johnson
63.  10.74 Liam Wadek
65.  10.84 Ontricus
66.  10.86 Logan
67.  10.95 DhruvA
68.  10.98 Isaac Latta
69.  11.00 KrokosB
70.  11.02 boby_okta
71.  11.13 NathanaelCubes
72.  11.17 Valken
73.  11.19 Nutybaconator
74.  11.22 nikodem.rudy
75.  11.26 dollarstorecubes
76.  11.33 sashdev
77.  11.34 jvier
78.  11.43 Neb
79.  11.53 BradenTheMagician
80.  11.60 Coinman_
81.  11.73 Ian Pang
82.  11.74 nickelcubes
83.  11.80 NoProblemCubing
84.  11.81 typo56
85.  11.89 Awder
86.  11.92 Cooki348
87.  12.06 Mikikajek
88.  12.07 20luky3
89.  12.08 abunickabhi
90.  12.09 Fred Lang
91.  12.10 OJ Cubing
92.  12.34 oliver sitja sichel
93.  12.35 [email protected]
94.  12.37 sigalig
95.  12.60 LoiteringCuber
95.  12.60 fun at the joy
97.  12.63 midnightcuberx
98.  12.68 abhijat
98.  12.68 Underwatercuber
98.  12.68 MattP98
101.  12.76 Jami Viljanen
102.  12.80 m24816
103.  12.82 ican97
104.  12.87 Parke187
104.  12.87 TheNoobCuber
106.  13.12 skewber10
107.  13.15 TheOcarinaCuber
108.  13.26 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
109.  13.29 danvie
110.  13.46 Henry Lipka
111.  13.61 begiuli65
112.  13.62 InlandEmpireCuber
112.  13.62 eyeball321
114.  13.63 Dylan Swarts
115.  13.64 Trig0n
116.  13.66 SpiFunTastic
117.  13.70 remopihel
118.  13.76 The Cubing Fanatic
119.  13.82 MCuber
120.  13.97 Chris Van Der Brink
120.  13.97 brad711
122.  14.04 Kit Clement
123.  14.06 João Vinicius
124.  14.14 bhoffman492
124.  14.14 audiophile121
126.  14.15 lumes2121
127.  14.35 lucasliao0403
128.  14.42 Koen van Aller
129.  14.43 RifleCat
130.  14.61 BLCuber8
131.  14.69 ngmh
132.  14.70 [email protected]
133.  14.71 Jmuncuber
134.  14.73 drpfisherman
135.  14.84 xyzzy
136.  14.87 bennettstouder
137.  15.08 thatkid
138.  15.10 Alpha cuber
139.  15.18 Anton
140.  15.19 BraydenTheCuber
141.  15.20 SebastianCarrillo
142.  15.28 icubeslow434
143.  15.37 Cubeflix
144.  15.57 Ghost Cuber
145.  15.72 hyperbannanas
146.  15.85 Rollercoasterben
147.  15.98 MarixPix
147.  15.98 SmallTownCuber
149.  16.08 Billybong378
149.  16.08 revaldoah
151.  16.15 destin_shulfer
152.  16.16 Lvl9001Wizard
153.  16.20 CrispyCubing
154.  16.24 Caydoge
155.  16.29 topppits
156.  16.41 Cube to Cube
157.  16.55 colegemuth
158.  16.56 WoowyBaby
159.  16.60 sascholeks
160.  16.64 swankfukinc
161.  16.71 pizzacrust
162.  17.12 Immolated-Marmoset
163.  17.61 NC_Cubes
164.  17.88 bgcatfan
165.  18.24 Amelia
166.  18.42 Comvat
167.  18.57 PingPongCuber
168.  18.59 theos
169.  18.66 VIBE_ZT
170.  18.78 UnknownCanvas
171.  19.20 curiousity2575
172.  19.37 OriEy
173.  19.67 ProStar
174.  20.33 2019DWYE01
175.  21.05 G0ingInsqne
176.  21.13 wearephamily1719
177.  21.37 Thelegend12
178.  21.44 MarkA64
179.  21.56 Mike Hughey
180.  21.59 [email protected]
181.  21.92 [email protected]
182.  21.97 Nathanael Robertson
183.  22.29 Master_Disaster
184.  22.41 Pratyush Manas
185.  23.13 BenChristman1
186.  23.39 Alexis1011
187.  24.30 Cubinwitdapizza
188.  24.71 sporteisvogel
189.  24.98 Lewis
190.  25.68 N4Cubing
191.  25.73 One Wheel
192.  26.13 dschieses
193.  27.98 JRL30500
194.  28.95 NaterTater23
195.  29.36 ok cuber
196.  29.43 freshcuber.de
197.  30.37 MEF227
198.  31.44 Bart Van Eynde
199.  31.88 MJS Cubing
200.  32.28 Mr_Tiger420
201.  32.94 Jacck
202.  33.33 ParityCuber
203.  34.25 MatsBergsten
204.  35.57 Joust
205.  39.20 Jennswans
206.  42.02 JailtonMendes
207.  1:11.97 Miri


*4x4x4*(133)
1.  31.62 Khairur Rachim
2.  33.32 thecubingwizard
3.  34.11 Cheng


Spoiler



4.  34.18 OriginalUsername
5.  34.61 RileyN23
6.  34.73 Jscuber
7.  35.16 PotatoCuber
8.  35.23 mihnea3000
9.  35.35 Sean Hartman
10.  35.57 Dream Cubing
11.  35.63 G2013
12.  35.87 boroc226han
13.  36.06 MCuber
14.  36.52 Magdamini
15.  37.69 MrKuba600
16.  37.74 wuque man
17.  38.09 Coinman_
18.  38.28 AidanNoogie
19.  38.29 TheDubDubJr
20.  38.97 thembldlord
21.  39.19 TipsterTrickster
22.  39.71 NewoMinx
23.  39.94 jaysammey777
24.  40.31 dollarstorecubes
25.  40.41 Luke Garrett
25.  40.41 DGCubes
27.  40.63 Zeke Mackay
28.  40.66 Kerry_Creech
29.  40.98 KrokosB
30.  41.11 Michał Krasowski
31.  41.29 turtwig
32.  41.60 V.Kochergin
33.  41.74 Tatch
34.  41.95 Clément B.
35.  42.67 riz3ndrr
36.  43.03 ichcubegern
37.  43.50 DhruvA
38.  43.97 sigalig
39.  44.24 Ontricus
40.  44.29 João Vinicius
41.  44.53 twoj_stary_pijany
42.  44.79 typo56
43.  44.90 Awder
44.  44.94 nikodem.rudy
45.  45.31 Fred Lang
45.  45.31 20luky3
47.  45.79 BigBoyMicah
48.  45.93 JustinTimeCuber
48.  45.93 NathanaelCubes
50.  46.55 boby_okta
51.  46.89 Keroma12
52.  47.06 MattP98
53.  47.71 Parke187
54.  47.87 m24816
55.  48.18 Keenan Johnson
56.  48.28 Neb
57.  48.74 thatkid
58.  48.76 Underwatercuber
59.  48.79 xyzzy
60.  48.88 begiuli65
61.  49.41 Logan
62.  51.16 AlphaCam625
63.  51.27 The Cubing Fanatic
64.  51.50 Dylan Swarts
65.  51.72 sashdev
66.  52.11 YouCubing
67.  52.31 LoiteringCuber
68.  52.48 swankfukinc
69.  52.51 remopihel
70.  52.95 Liam Wadek
71.  53.22 bennettstouder
72.  53.46 Rollercoasterben
73.  53.63 TheOcarinaCuber
74.  54.13 drpfisherman
75.  54.22 TheNoobCuber
76.  54.67 VJW
77.  55.08 brad711
78.  55.33 MarixPix
79.  55.43 colegemuth
80.  55.57 midnightcuberx
81.  55.74 Koen van Aller
82.  55.86 pjk
83.  55.96 Kit Clement
84.  56.26 buzzteam4
85.  56.66 Cooki348
86.  56.69 Henry Lipka
86.  56.69 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
88.  56.82 Zman04
89.  57.13 destin_shulfer
90.  57.36 lumes2121
91.  58.11 NC_Cubes
92.  58.20 NoProblemCubing
93.  58.65 lucasliao0403
94.  59.53 SpiFunTastic
95.  1:01.34 CrispyCubing
96.  1:01.78 ngmh
97.  1:02.04 topppits
98.  1:03.04 OriEy
99.  1:03.06 bhoffman492
100.  1:03.18 pizzacrust
101.  1:03.40 Alexis1011
102.  1:05.25 VIBE_ZT
103.  1:07.71 revaldoah
104.  1:10.67 Anton
105.  1:10.94 2019DWYE01
106.  1:11.61 PingPongCuber
107.  1:12.34 Lvl9001Wizard
108.  1:12.35 gottagitgud
109.  1:12.82 oliver sitja sichel
110.  1:14.85 Comvat
111.  1:20.94 icubeslow434
112.  1:21.02 BLCuber8
113.  1:21.82 BenChristman1
114.  1:25.24 One Wheel
115.  1:25.36 theos
116.  1:26.33 Mike Hughey
117.  1:29.37 [email protected]
118.  1:29.42 Thelegend12
119.  1:30.04 dschieses
120.  1:30.68 wearephamily1719
121.  1:31.99 Cube to Cube
121.  1:31.99 sporteisvogel
123.  1:45.19 NaterTater23
124.  1:51.19 ok cuber
125.  1:51.40 freshcuber.de
126.  1:52.57 Jacck
127.  2:04.33 MatsBergsten
128.  2:19.36 MEF227
129.  2:25.24 Bart Van Eynde
130.  2:27.14 MJS Cubing
131.  2:36.83 [email protected]
132.  2:45.25 ProStar
133.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*5x5x5*(98)
1.  52.26 asiahyoo1997
2.  55.59 Jscuber
3.  55.74 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:02.38 Sean Hartman
5.  1:02.76 OriginalUsername
6.  1:03.00 tJardigradHe
7.  1:04.58 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:06.25 ichcubegern
9.  1:07.29 NewoMinx
10.  1:09.31 Magdamini
11.  1:12.03 G2013
12.  1:12.35 AidanNoogie
13.  1:12.50 Michał Krasowski
14.  1:14.59 TipsterTrickster
15.  1:14.78 Luke Garrett
16.  1:14.80 Cheng
17.  1:15.05 TheDubDubJr
18.  1:15.06 Kerry_Creech
19.  1:15.66 MrKuba600
20.  1:15.95 DhruvA
21.  1:16.54 DGCubes
22.  1:16.93 RileyN23
23.  1:17.63 sigalig
24.  1:18.26 KrokosB
25.  1:18.51 Keroma12
26.  1:20.52 mihnea3000
27.  1:20.53 Zeke Mackay
28.  1:20.65 drpfisherman
29.  1:20.94 João Vinicius
30.  1:22.41 twoj_stary_pijany
31.  1:22.46 turtwig
32.  1:23.94 Clément B.
33.  1:24.94 Awder
34.  1:25.15 jaysammey777
35.  1:26.09 YouCubing
36.  1:26.45 VJW
37.  1:26.61 Fred Lang
38.  1:26.71 abunickabhi
39.  1:27.83 boroc226han
40.  1:29.12 dollarstorecubes
41.  1:29.35 Ontricus
42.  1:29.43 typo56
43.  1:29.58 xyzzy
44.  1:30.35 MattP98
45.  1:31.09 colegemuth
46.  1:31.26 riz3ndrr
47.  1:33.87 Henry Lipka
48.  1:34.63 JustinTimeCuber
49.  1:34.83 Dylan Swarts
50.  1:35.45 Neb
51.  1:38.50 Kit Clement
52.  1:45.23 Rollercoasterben
53.  1:45.33 20luky3
54.  1:46.09 MarixPix
55.  1:46.92 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
56.  1:47.03 Liam Wadek
57.  1:48.05 Cooki348
58.  1:50.24 NoProblemCubing
59.  1:51.56 remopihel
60.  1:51.74 buzzteam4
61.  1:52.89 swankfukinc
62.  1:53.36 thatkid
63.  1:56.73 bennettstouder
64.  1:57.05 SebastianCarrillo
65.  1:58.69 brad711
66.  1:59.87 VIBE_ZT
67.  2:01.16 Parke187
68.  2:01.41 lucasliao0403
69.  2:02.07 topppits
70.  2:02.77 AlphaCam625
71.  2:04.85 lumes2121
72.  2:04.92 LoiteringCuber
73.  2:05.42 NC_Cubes
74.  2:11.11 CrispyCubing
75.  2:13.73 Koen van Aller
76.  2:14.88 2019DWYE01
77.  2:16.75 BraydenTheCuber
78.  2:25.82 Mike Hughey
79.  2:26.24 One Wheel
80.  2:27.23 theos
81.  2:30.56 oliver sitja sichel
82.  2:31.99 Anton
83.  2:32.91 PingPongCuber
84.  2:48.16 ngmh
85.  2:57.01 Jacck
86.  2:57.64 sporteisvogel
87.  3:09.01 midnightcuberx
88.  3:09.03 revaldoah
89.  3:11.40 Cubeflix
90.  3:15.79 dschieses
91.  3:47.07 Pratyush Manas
92.  3:47.87 freshcuber.de
93.  4:05.13 MatsBergsten
94.  5:39.35 ProStar
95.  DNF TheNoobCuber
95.  DNF UnknownCanvas
95.  DNF Thelegend12
95.  DNF ok cuber


*6x6x6*(47)
1.  1:33.81 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:36.69 Dream Cubing
3.  1:48.69 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  1:54.91 tJardigradHe
5.  1:58.14 TheDubDubJr
6.  1:58.45 Sean Hartman
7.  2:04.14 ichcubegern
8.  2:04.15 NewoMinx
9.  2:09.19 Coinman_
10.  2:19.19 TipsterTrickster
11.  2:19.72 OriginalUsername
12.  2:26.37 jaysammey777
13.  2:27.50 xyzzy
14.  2:27.82 drpfisherman
15.  2:28.28 KrokosB
16.  2:29.18 dollarstorecubes
17.  2:35.26 sigalig
18.  2:35.98 Michał Krasowski
19.  2:37.19 Sub1Hour
20.  2:39.57 YouCubing
21.  2:40.42 Luke Garrett
22.  2:41.15 DhruvA
23.  2:41.90 DGCubes
24.  2:44.07 Awder
25.  2:48.00 boroc226han
26.  2:48.28 colegemuth
27.  2:52.53 typo56
28.  2:53.47 Zeke Mackay
29.  2:54.31 Neb
30.  2:56.16 Liam Wadek
31.  2:56.72 riz3ndrr
32.  3:00.04 Fred Lang
33.  3:12.96 Kit Clement
34.  3:20.76 swankfukinc
35.  3:22.81 JustinTimeCuber
36.  3:26.24 NoProblemCubing
37.  3:26.52 Henry Lipka
38.  3:37.06 brad711
39.  3:56.32 Rollercoasterben
40.  4:01.74 VIBE_ZT
41.  4:08.28 One Wheel
42.  4:11.79 Antto Pitkänen
43.  4:14.41 lumes2121
44.  4:26.50 theos
45.  6:42.96 sporteisvogel
46.  7:17.45 MatsBergsten
47.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*7x7x7*(33)
1.  2:17.20 jancsi02
2.  2:25.75 Dream Cubing
3.  2:36.97 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:56.57 Jscuber
5.  2:56.62 ichcubegern
6.  2:57.38 cuberkid10
7.  3:15.85 drpfisherman
8.  3:19.78 NewoMinx
9.  3:21.29 OriginalUsername
10.  3:25.67 KrokosB
11.  3:26.25 AidanNoogie
12.  3:46.73 Awder
13.  3:55.45 YouCubing
14.  4:00.11 sigalig
15.  4:02.99 Luke Garrett
16.  4:05.91 colegemuth
17.  4:06.49 DGCubes
18.  4:15.50 Sub1Hour
19.  4:30.24 Fred Lang
20.  4:32.38 boroc226han
21.  4:42.49 Michał Krasowski
22.  4:59.59 swankfukinc
23.  5:12.83 Liam Wadek
24.  5:49.50 Antto Pitkänen
25.  5:56.94 One Wheel
26.  6:06.25 JustinTimeCuber
27.  6:07.81 VIBE_ZT
28.  7:32.32 theos
29.  7:59.71 Jacck
30.  DNF riz3ndrr
30.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
30.  DNF lucasliao0403
30.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(64)
1.  4.87 TheDubDubJr
2.  5.47 ExultantCarn
3.  6.33 Lachlan Stephens


Spoiler



4.  8.15 PotatoCuber
5.  8.58 Magdamini
6.  8.95 G2013
7.  9.00 Dream Cubing
8.  9.76 TipsterTrickster
9.  9.90 turtwig
10.  10.07 Kerry_Creech
11.  10.71 Khairur Rachim
12.  10.85 OriginalUsername
13.  11.40 V.Kochergin
14.  11.55 PokeCubes
15.  11.64 Rubadcar
16.  11.76 Michał Krasowski
17.  12.04 NathanaelCubes
18.  13.13 [email protected]
19.  13.43 ichcubegern
20.  14.71 nickelcubes
21.  14.87 sigalig
22.  17.44 Alexis1011
23.  20.12 MattP98
24.  21.19 YouCubing
25.  22.54 Nutybaconator
26.  23.10 smackbadatskewb
27.  24.91 riz3ndrr
28.  25.01 fun at the joy
29.  25.20 remopihel
30.  25.48 Trig0n
31.  25.81 DGCubes
32.  26.71 VJW
33.  27.55 jaysammey777
34.  27.81 mihnea3000
35.  28.95 dollarstorecubes
36.  29.85 midnightcuberx
37.  29.88 MatsBergsten
38.  31.26 NewoMinx
39.  33.59 Mike Hughey
40.  33.98 AidanNoogie
41.  36.27 VIBE_ZT
42.  36.57 BLCuber8
43.  37.09 Valken
44.  38.83 Alpha cuber
45.  38.93 Fred Lang
46.  40.86 Jacck
47.  45.35 Habado13
48.  45.65 Thelegend12
49.  46.23 Nathanael Robertson
50.  49.59 theos
51.  50.09 Lvl9001Wizard
52.  54.25 Cube to Cube
53.  57.17 ProStar
54.  1:00.02 One Wheel
55.  1:01.82 JustinTimeCuber
56.  1:04.33 MarixPix
57.  1:10.30 ngmh
58.  1:12.58 Cubeflix
59.  1:40.27 PingPongCuber
60.  1:42.39 NaterTater23
61.  2:14.57 2019DWYE01
62.  4:40.35 BraydenTheCuber
63.  DNF Sean Hartman
63.  DNF typo56


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(52)
1.  21.85 Andrew_Rizo
2.  22.18 sigalig
3.  23.20 daniel678


Spoiler



4.  24.45 jakgun0130
5.  25.76 ican97
6.  34.78 thembldlord
7.  36.13 Mikikajek
8.  38.41 abunickabhi
9.  42.72 NathanaelCubes
10.  49.74 FastCubeMaster
11.  51.09 VJW
12.  52.37 revaldoah
13.  53.01 PokeCubes
14.  55.01 Sean Hartman
15.  55.25 Dylan Swarts
16.  55.98 jaysammey777
17.  1:02.96 YouCubing
18.  1:03.94 MattP98
19.  1:07.72 Zeke Mackay
20.  1:11.70 Khairur Rachim
21.  1:15.77 MatsBergsten
22.  1:36.36 Kit Clement
23.  1:38.24 thatkid
24.  1:46.20 dollarstorecubes
25.  1:57.36 Michał Krasowski
26.  2:05.09 fun at the joy
27.  2:12.57 Mike Hughey
28.  2:13.65 TipsterTrickster
29.  2:19.47 theos
30.  2:30.80 elimescube
31.  3:14.23 Jacck
32.  3:59.37 DhruvA
33.  4:03.24 MarixPix
34.  4:33.03 TheOcarinaCuber
35.  6:02.24 Thelegend12
36.  6:45.27 MCuber
37.  10:53.44 freshcuber.de
38.  DNF BigBoyMicah
38.  DNF remopihel
38.  DNF One Wheel
38.  DNF BLCuber8
38.  DNF NewoMinx
38.  DNF Cube to Cube
38.  DNF Keroma12
38.  DNF G2013
38.  DNF typo56
38.  DNF DGCubes
38.  DNF Alpha cuber
38.  DNF VIBE_ZT
38.  DNF ProStar
38.  DNF ichcubegern
38.  DNF AidanNoogie


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(19)
1.  3:04.32 VJW
2.  3:20.75 typo56
3.  5:49.28 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  6:57.03 MatsBergsten
5.  8:34.60 DGCubes
6.  9:23.40 brad711
7.  12:04.48 theos
8.  12:31.18 Jacck
9.  DNF dollarstorecubes
9.  DNF One Wheel
9.  DNF NathanaelCubes
9.  DNF elimescube
9.  DNF NewoMinx
9.  DNF TheOcarinaCuber
9.  DNF Sean Hartman
9.  DNF MattP98
9.  DNF Alpha cuber
9.  DNF YouCubing
9.  DNF thatkid


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  6:29.68 abunickabhi
2.  7:52.76 VJW
3.  11:04.88 typo56


Spoiler



4.  13:05.60 MatsBergsten
5.  18:35.80 Jacck
6.  35:49.98 brad711
7.  DNF TheOcarinaCuber
7.  DNF One Wheel
7.  DNF thatkid


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  54/69 60:00 sigalig
2.  30/30 60:00 thembldlord
3.  25/33 60:00 T1_M0


Spoiler



4.  6/6 26:09 Jacck
5.  6/6 28:34 MatsBergsten
6.  4/4 22:36 Lvl9001Wizard
7.  2/3 9:17 theos
8.  8/16 60:00 NathanaelCubes
9.  0/4 28:23 VIBE_ZT


*3x3x3 one-handed*(141)
1.  11.32 Tatch
2.  11.66 Shadowslice
3.  11.69 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  12.01 thembldlord
5.  12.12 Elo13
6.  12.16 PotatoCuber
7.  12.56 tJardigradHe
8.  13.14 Luke Garrett
9.  13.39 OriginalUsername
10.  13.47 Sean Hartman
11.  13.56 BigBoyMicah
12.  14.02 Jscuber
13.  14.62 wuque man
14.  14.63 smackbadatskewb
15.  14.69 turtwig
16.  14.73 NewoMinx
17.  14.77 NathanaelCubes
18.  14.80 thecubingwizard
19.  14.86 riz3ndrr
20.  15.10 GenTheThief
21.  15.23 Lachlan Stephens
22.  15.52 asiahyoo1997
23.  15.60 AlphaCam625
24.  15.70 Magdamini
25.  15.84 Dream Cubing
26.  15.91 ichcubegern
27.  16.02 AidanNoogie
28.  16.63 dycocubix
29.  16.83 gottagitgud
30.  16.93 TipsterTrickster
31.  17.09 FastCubeMaster
32.  17.17 Rubadcar
33.  17.36 mihnea3000
34.  17.62 abunickabhi
35.  17.73 Michał Krasowski
36.  17.97 Clément B.
37.  17.98 nickelcubes
38.  18.06 DhruvA
39.  18.14 Shadowjockey
40.  18.24 MrKuba600
41.  18.30 TheDubDubJr
42.  18.39 Teh Keng Foo
43.  18.51 jvier
44.  18.64 Nutybaconator
45.  18.83 typo56
46.  18.86 Zeke Mackay
47.  19.41 midnightcuberx
48.  19.42 KrokosB
49.  19.65 MCuber
50.  19.66 dollarstorecubes
51.  19.81 V.Kochergin
52.  20.04 João Vinicius
53.  20.58 fun at the joy
53.  20.58 JustinTimeCuber
55.  20.63 Ontricus
56.  20.75 NoProblemCubing
57.  21.02 remopihel
58.  21.27 LoiteringCuber
59.  21.35 Logan
60.  21.78 yourmotherfly
61.  22.01 jaysammey777
62.  22.34 sigalig
63.  22.47 drpfisherman
64.  22.74 Zman04
65.  22.89 Liam Wadek
66.  23.17 danvie
67.  23.27 Sub1Hour
68.  23.66 YouCubing
69.  23.73 xyzzy
70.  23.77 MartinN13
71.  23.91 DGCubes
72.  24.25 Henry Lipka
73.  24.32 [email protected]
74.  24.66 MattP98
75.  24.75 Neb
76.  24.81 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
77.  24.83 TheNoobCuber
78.  24.89 Parke187
79.  25.07 Cooki348
80.  25.11 oliver sitja sichel
81.  25.42 ican97
82.  25.44 Jami Viljanen
83.  25.55 VJW
84.  25.85 ngmh
85.  26.04 Dylan Swarts
86.  26.16 BraydenTheCuber
87.  26.22 InlandEmpireCuber
88.  26.35 Awder
89.  26.64 Fred Lang
90.  26.74 OJ Cubing
91.  27.24 Alpha cuber
92.  27.30 icubeslow434
93.  27.39 pizzacrust
94.  27.63 brad711
95.  28.65 Immolated-Marmoset
96.  29.27 Anton
97.  29.30 Keenan Johnson
98.  29.37 lumes2121
99.  29.42 bennettstouder
100.  29.88 Chris Van Der Brink
101.  30.00 SebastianCarrillo
102.  30.42 Koen van Aller
103.  30.58 Lvl9001Wizard
104.  31.13 MarixPix
105.  32.15 revaldoah
106.  32.64 BLCuber8
107.  33.69 lucasliao0403
108.  33.82 Cube to Cube
109.  33.88 swankfukinc
110.  33.90 VIBE_ZT
111.  35.12 Ghost Cuber
112.  35.86 destin_shulfer
113.  36.18 SpiFunTastic
114.  36.76 Comvat
115.  37.74 WoowyBaby
116.  38.72 Amelia
117.  38.81 sashdev
118.  38.84 freshcuber.de
119.  39.70 Billybong378
120.  40.56 Mike Hughey
121.  42.94 2019DWYE01
122.  43.10 One Wheel
123.  44.24 UnknownCanvas
124.  44.86 bgcatfan
125.  45.36 Thelegend12
126.  48.61 Cubeflix
127.  48.84 [email protected]
128.  49.48 NC_Cubes
129.  50.00 G0ingInsqne
130.  51.22 ok cuber
131.  51.89 [email protected]
132.  53.49 ProStar
133.  54.72 BenChristman1
134.  58.88 Nathanael Robertson
135.  1:00.45 wearephamily1719
136.  1:02.05 sporteisvogel
137.  1:09.11 NaterTater23
138.  1:11.30 Jacck
139.  1:14.87 theos
140.  1:47.95 Bart Van Eynde
141.  3:50.06 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(9)
1.  30.42 OriginalUsername
2.  1:06.28 YouCubing
3.  1:10.41 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1:13.38 icubeslow434
5.  1:34.00 fun at the joy
6.  1:44.70 nickelcubes
7.  2:31.15 midnightcuberx
8.  4:41.03 oliver sitja sichel
9.  5:05.61 ProStar


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)
1.  31.51 jaysammey777
2.  35.96 fun at the joy
3.  51.52 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  51.72 ichcubegern
5.  55.56 dollarstorecubes
6.  1:12.00 Jami Viljanen
7.  1:19.21 boby_okta
8.  1:25.70 lumes2121
9.  1:35.42 AidanNoogie
10.  1:41.22 [email protected]
11.  2:10.40 ProStar
12.  2:11.23 LoiteringCuber
13.  2:11.57 theos
14.  2:27.22 midnightcuberx
15.  3:05.51 MarixPix
16.  DNF T1_M0
16.  DNF VJW
16.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(28)
1.  22.67 (21, 24, 23) Teh Keng Foo
2.  24.00 (21, 25, 26) G2013
3.  28.00 (25, 30, 29) Theo Leinad


Spoiler



4.  29.00 (30, 32, 25) PokeCubes
5.  29.67 (28, 30, 31) ichcubegern
6.  30.00 (27, 30, 33) xyzzy
6.  30.00 (32, 29, 29) theos
8.  30.33 (33, 27, 31) Jacck
9.  31.00 (33, 30, 30) davidr
10.  36.00 (37, 37, 34) Mike Hughey
11.  39.33 (38, 38, 42) remopihel
12.  42.67 (45, 39, 44) midnightcuberx
13.  46.33 (46, 45, 48) ProStar
14.  DNF (21, DNS, DNS) WoowyBaby
14.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
14.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) Sixstringcal
14.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
14.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
14.  DNF (29, 29, DNS) Smiles
14.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) jaysammey777
14.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) RCTACameron
14.  DNF (31, 31, DNS) Bogdan
14.  DNF (35, 33, DNF) RyuKagamine
14.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) cuber-26
14.  DNF (54, DNS, DNS) begiuli65
14.  DNF (63, DNS, DNS) InlandEmpireCuber
14.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) Mr_Tiger420
14.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) asacuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(87)
1.  42.16 Jscuber
2.  44.11 Khairur Rachim
3.  46.08 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  47.51 Luke Garrett
5.  47.57 PotatoCuber
6.  48.12 AidanNoogie
7.  49.15 Magdamini
8.  49.91 wuque man
9.  50.16 TheDubDubJr
10.  51.31 ichcubegern
11.  52.26 OriginalUsername
12.  52.49 NewoMinx
13.  52.70 G2013
14.  52.89 DhruvA
15.  52.94 Michał Krasowski
16.  53.46 Cheng
17.  53.73 Dream Cubing
18.  55.09 Mageminx
19.  55.20 TipsterTrickster
20.  56.14 typo56
21.  56.24 Ontricus
22.  57.12 V.Kochergin
23.  59.09 MCuber
24.  59.20 riz3ndrr
25.  59.97 dollarstorecubes
26.  1:00.22 JustinTimeCuber
27.  1:01.45 Cooki348
28.  1:03.56 KrokosB
29.  1:04.50 BigBoyMicah
30.  1:04.65 nikodem.rudy
31.  1:04.90 Awder
32.  1:05.13 Logan
33.  1:05.65 Neb
34.  1:07.05 DGCubes
35.  1:07.34 remopihel
36.  1:07.68 Parke187
37.  1:09.47 Zman04
38.  1:09.81 VJW
39.  1:10.32 YouCubing
40.  1:11.18 NathanaelCubes
41.  1:12.20 MarixPix
42.  1:12.91 eyeball321
43.  1:13.50 Kit Clement
44.  1:14.13 midnightcuberx
45.  1:17.04 lumes2121
46.  1:17.41 LoiteringCuber
47.  1:18.21 lucasliao0403
48.  1:18.61 colegemuth
49.  1:19.27 Henry Lipka
50.  1:20.52 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
51.  1:21.05 destin_shulfer
52.  1:21.30 SpiFunTastic
53.  1:22.35 2019DWYE01
54.  1:23.18 bennettstouder
55.  1:24.72 gottagitgud
56.  1:26.51 Lvl9001Wizard
57.  1:26.67 BLCuber8
58.  1:28.23 NC_Cubes
59.  1:29.01 ngmh
60.  1:31.11 VIBE_ZT
61.  1:31.21 drpfisherman
62.  1:33.51 BraydenTheCuber
63.  1:35.00 oliver sitja sichel
64.  1:35.65 Anton
65.  1:36.25 CrispyCubing
66.  1:36.93 Alpha cuber
67.  1:38.43 [email protected]
68.  1:42.95 Comvat
69.  1:44.25 PingPongCuber
70.  1:48.30 Amelia
71.  1:50.50 theos
72.  1:51.55 SmallTownCuber
73.  1:54.41 BenChristman1
74.  1:59.80 Cube to Cube
75.  2:03.83 wearephamily1719
76.  2:05.09 icubeslow434
77.  2:05.90 Thelegend12
78.  2:13.40 One Wheel
79.  2:17.22 NaterTater23
80.  2:17.53 ok cuber
81.  2:17.98 Lewis
82.  2:21.17 Jacck
83.  2:49.71 MEF227
84.  2:59.62 MJS Cubing
85.  3:06.93 MatsBergsten
86.  3:17.72 Bart Van Eynde
87.  3:20.12 ProStar


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(53)
1.  1:46.74 Sean Hartman
2.  1:50.94 Dream Cubing
3.  1:52.08 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  1:53.84 Michał Krasowski
5.  1:56.35 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:58.99 ichcubegern
7.  1:59.11 OriginalUsername
8.  2:00.70 AidanNoogie
9.  2:02.40 TheDubDubJr
10.  2:05.14 G2013
11.  2:05.56 Luke Garrett
12.  2:06.64 TipsterTrickster
13.  2:07.32 NewoMinx
14.  2:17.11 DGCubes
15.  2:19.90 dollarstorecubes
16.  2:24.49 Cheng
17.  2:26.60 KrokosB
18.  2:29.28 DhruvA
19.  2:30.17 VJW
20.  2:33.41 colegemuth
21.  2:33.66 riz3ndrr
22.  2:34.94 YouCubing
23.  2:40.92 Awder
24.  2:42.33 remopihel
25.  2:43.49 drpfisherman
26.  2:44.40 JustinTimeCuber
27.  2:51.34 MarixPix
28.  2:54.10 Kit Clement
29.  3:03.72 Henry Lipka
30.  3:11.11 Parke187
31.  3:25.27 VIBE_ZT
32.  3:31.29 lumes2121
33.  3:39.34 lucasliao0403
34.  3:46.01 NC_Cubes
35.  3:48.03 CrispyCubing
36.  3:53.16 2019DWYE01
37.  3:56.65 Anton
38.  3:56.82 BLCuber8
39.  4:20.41 One Wheel
40.  4:28.89 Amelia
41.  4:29.11 BraydenTheCuber
42.  4:35.59 oliver sitja sichel
43.  4:56.90 Lewis
44.  5:01.20 theos
45.  5:02.72 BenChristman1
46.  5:04.86 Thelegend12
47.  5:37.43 midnightcuberx
48.  6:02.88 Jacck
49.  6:36.48 Caydoge
50.  6:39.44 ok cuber
51.  7:04.00 MEF227
52.  7:23.87 MatsBergsten
53.  8:01.71 ProStar


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(23)
1.  3:57.08 Jscuber
2.  4:01.81 Sean Hartman
3.  4:12.50 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:14.60 TheDubDubJr
5.  4:23.68 ichcubegern
6.  5:08.48 dollarstorecubes
7.  5:14.13 KrokosB
8.  5:15.11 Michał Krasowski
9.  5:16.98 DGCubes
10.  5:19.29 YouCubing
11.  5:20.66 DhruvA
12.  5:22.73 Awder
13.  5:41.65 Cheng
14.  5:42.37 drpfisherman
15.  5:52.03 JustinTimeCuber
16.  6:09.04 VJW
17.  8:07.45 lumes2121
18.  8:47.69 theos
19.  8:50.82 One Wheel
20.  9:48.73 2019DWYE01
21.  9:59.00 BraydenTheCuber
22.  12:13.08 oliver sitja sichel
23.  13:00.56 BenChristman1


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(19)
1.  5:32.82 jancsi02
2.  6:42.51 Sean Hartman
3.  7:22.88 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7:27.95 ichcubegern
5.  7:54.79 TipsterTrickster
6.  8:30.60 Mageminx
7.  8:35.68 KrokosB
8.  8:41.31 DGCubes
9.  8:52.70 drpfisherman
10.  8:58.28 YouCubing
11.  9:02.33 Awder
12.  9:13.87 DhruvA
13.  9:40.35 Michał Krasowski
14.  11:34.62 Henry Lipka
15.  13:44.01 VIBE_ZT
16.  13:51.35 lumes2121
17.  15:10.75 One Wheel
18.  17:44.05 theos
19.  20:29.89 oliver sitja sichel


*Clock*(57)
1.  5.00 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.54 Kerry_Creech
3.  5.67 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  6.81 TheDubDubJr
5.  6.86 dollarstorecubes
6.  6.97 MartinN13
7.  6.99 MattP98
8.  7.22 Sean Hartman
9.  7.30 YouCubing
10.  7.34 Jaime CG
11.  7.81 cuberkid10
12.  8.09 Kit Clement
13.  8.37 drpfisherman
14.  8.42 Immolated-Marmoset
15.  8.60 Magdamini
16.  8.96 typo56
17.  9.03 MCuber
18.  9.29 V.Kochergin
19.  9.46 Keenan Johnson
20.  9.54 JackPfeifer
21.  9.98 twoj_stary_pijany
22.  10.19 OriginalUsername
23.  10.45 AlphaCam625
24.  10.59 destin_shulfer
25.  10.67 Awder
26.  10.77 BradenTheMagician
27.  11.06 Luke Garrett
28.  11.15 parkertrager
29.  11.20 dycocubix
30.  11.66 NewoMinx
31.  11.84 NathanaelCubes
32.  11.93 ngmh
33.  12.11 Michał Krasowski
34.  13.02 N4Cubing
35.  13.21 remopihel
36.  13.27 revaldoah
37.  13.39 KrokosB
38.  13.50 VIBE_ZT
39.  13.87 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
40.  13.99 BigBoyMicah
41.  14.41 ichcubegern
42.  14.87 Antto Pitkänen
43.  14.91 Alpha cuber
44.  15.49 Alexis1011
45.  16.78 DhruvA
46.  18.79 freshcuber.de
47.  20.72 Cube to Cube
48.  26.87 oliver sitja sichel
49.  27.82 [email protected]
50.  29.07 JustinTimeCuber
51.  30.60 nickelcubes
52.  31.91 Jacck
53.  32.00 icubeslow434
54.  32.95 Habado13
55.  34.89 begiuli65
56.  1:11.60 MatsBergsten
57.  DNF Henry Lipka


*Megaminx*(64)
1.  42.07 Magdamini
2.  43.59 AidanNoogie
3.  48.76 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  50.41 MCuber
5.  51.73 Khairur Rachim
6.  52.86 NewoMinx
7.  55.09 Sean Hartman
8.  56.90 tJardigradHe
9.  57.93 V.Kochergin
10.  59.53 Luke Garrett
11.  1:01.35 OriginalUsername
12.  1:01.92 Dream Cubing
13.  1:01.94 MrKuba600
14.  1:03.29 DGCubes
15.  1:04.25 TipsterTrickster
16.  1:04.55 DhruvA
17.  1:05.30 dycocubix
18.  1:06.61 jaysammey777
19.  1:07.09 KrokosB
20.  1:09.97 dollarstorecubes
21.  1:10.03 Fred Lang
22.  1:10.04 Michał Krasowski
23.  1:11.81 typo56
24.  1:14.41 ichcubegern
25.  1:16.64 AlphaCam625
26.  1:18.08 YouCubing
27.  1:18.36 TheDubDubJr
28.  1:19.54 BigBoyMicah
29.  1:21.36 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
30.  1:21.72 nikodem.rudy
31.  1:23.99 Keroma12
32.  1:24.54 MattP98
33.  1:25.58 Neb
34.  1:27.30 Cooki348
35.  1:30.23 Awder
36.  1:30.29 audiophile121
37.  1:31.79 NathanaelCubes
38.  1:33.62 SebastianCarrillo
39.  1:35.28 Immolated-Marmoset
40.  1:36.73 drpfisherman
41.  1:40.59 destin_shulfer
42.  1:42.00 sigalig
43.  1:42.61 swankfukinc
44.  1:50.24 LoiteringCuber
45.  1:52.71 Rollercoasterben
46.  1:52.88 Henry Lipka
47.  1:53.04 Koen van Aller
48.  1:54.86 SpiFunTastic
49.  1:58.11 Amelia
50.  2:01.68 JustinTimeCuber
51.  2:06.06 VIBE_ZT
52.  2:12.31 MarixPix
53.  2:12.41 pizzacrust
54.  2:14.67 CrispyCubing
55.  2:17.93 NC_Cubes
56.  2:40.44 theos
57.  2:49.99 BenChristman1
58.  3:46.89 MEF227
59.  3:50.33 lucasliao0403
60.  4:02.56 ProStar
61.  4:03.85 ok cuber
62.  4:31.31 midnightcuberx
63.  DNF Zeke Mackay
63.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*Pyraminx*(125)
1.  2.03 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.25 Toothcraver55
3.  2.37 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  2.51 parkertrager
5.  2.57 thembldlord
6.  2.58 Ghost Cuber
7.  2.66 tJardigradHe
8.  2.76 Cooki348
8.  2.76 Magdamini
10.  2.80 SpiFunTastic
11.  2.81 twoj_stary_pijany
12.  2.84 Kerry_Creech
13.  2.86 dycocubix
14.  2.98 DGCubes
15.  3.03 NoProblemCubing
16.  3.04 remopihel
17.  3.08 Chris Van Der Brink
18.  3.10 Ontricus
19.  3.12 JackPfeifer
20.  3.28 PotatoCuber
21.  3.35 FastCubeMaster
22.  3.36 TipsterTrickster
22.  3.36 Logan
24.  3.60 Trig0n
25.  3.66 Awder
26.  3.72 MartinN13
26.  3.72 PokeCubes
28.  3.80 OriginalUsername
29.  3.81 Sean Hartman
30.  3.95 icubeslow434
31.  4.08 NewoMinx
32.  4.26 Liam Wadek
33.  4.27 Luke Garrett
34.  4.28 typo56
35.  4.31 Alexis1011
36.  4.32 begiuli65
37.  4.35 NathanaelCubes
37.  4.35 jaysammey777
39.  4.40 TheDubDubJr
40.  4.49 Michał Krasowski
41.  4.50 skewber10
42.  4.52 SebastianCarrillo
43.  4.64 dollarstorecubes
44.  4.65 Helmer Ewert
45.  4.68 YouCubing
45.  4.68 DhruvA
47.  4.72 mihnea3000
48.  4.77 MattP98
49.  4.79 ichcubegern
50.  4.86 BigBoyMicah
51.  4.91 AlphaCam625
51.  4.91 RileyN23
53.  4.97 MCuber
54.  5.15 V.Kochergin
55.  5.29 riz3ndrr
56.  5.33 UnknownCanvas
57.  5.43 Keenan Johnson
58.  5.44 cuberkid10
59.  5.45 bennettstouder
60.  5.49 Parke187
61.  5.51 ProStar
62.  5.60 Sub1Hour
63.  5.64 nickelcubes
64.  5.65 ExultantCarn
65.  5.66 Neb
66.  5.72 Dream Cubing
67.  5.81 nikodem.rudy
68.  5.85 TheNoobCuber
69.  5.91 VIBE_ZT
70.  5.97 Zeke Mackay
71.  6.20 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
72.  6.40 N4Cubing
73.  6.53 VJW
74.  6.55 KrokosB
75.  6.57 AidanNoogie
76.  6.59 theos
77.  6.65 Nutybaconator
78.  6.73 BraydenTheCuber
79.  6.79 JustinTimeCuber
80.  6.85 LoiteringCuber
81.  6.87 CrispyCubing
82.  7.16 Clément B.
83.  7.19 sigalig
84.  7.35 Zman04
85.  7.40 destin_shulfer
86.  7.48 Lewis
86.  7.48 PingPongCuber
88.  7.59 SmallTownCuber
89.  7.83 midnightcuberx
90.  7.84 Kit Clement
91.  7.89 Koen van Aller
92.  8.07 wearephamily1719
93.  8.08 2019DWYE01
94.  8.27 Immolated-Marmoset
95.  8.85 Alpha cuber
96.  8.90 Cube to Cube
97.  9.20 oliver sitja sichel
98.  9.28 danvie
99.  9.37 drpfisherman
100.  9.50 Lvl9001Wizard
101.  9.57 Dylan Swarts
102.  9.69 topppits
103.  9.85 [email protected]
104.  10.36 dschieses
105.  10.45 BenChristman1
106.  11.03 Comvat
107.  11.21 NC_Cubes
108.  11.45 BLCuber8
109.  11.75 Jacck
110.  12.13 NaterTater23
111.  12.20 lumes2121
112.  12.26 Thelegend12
113.  12.37 Henry Lipka
114.  12.95 lucasliao0403
115.  12.96 ngmh
116.  13.06 [email protected]
117.  13.89 MJS Cubing
118.  14.08 freshcuber.de
119.  14.35 Master_Disaster
120.  16.45 MEF227
121.  19.05 sashdev
122.  19.25 Mr_Tiger420
123.  30.95 MatsBergsten
124.  DNF Caydoge
124.  DNF Dudeo


*Square-1*(84)
1.  7.05 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.79 JackPfeifer
3.  7.92 David ep


Spoiler



4.  10.66 Sub1Hour
5.  10.94 thecubingwizard
6.  11.52 Shadowjockey
7.  11.62 dycocubix
8.  11.65 skewber10
9.  11.70 TipsterTrickster
10.  12.24 riz3ndrr
11.  12.64 tJardigradHe
12.  12.65 Clément B.
13.  12.72 BradenTheMagician
14.  13.26 Awder
15.  13.28 Rollercoasterben
16.  13.33 Sean Hartman
17.  13.92 MrKuba600
18.  13.94 cuberkid10
19.  14.09 AlphaCam625
20.  14.16 Luke Garrett
21.  14.29 YouCubing
22.  14.40 Kerry_Creech
23.  14.44 RileyN23
24.  15.18 destin_shulfer
25.  15.29 typo56
26.  16.02 NewoMinx
27.  16.21 sigalig
28.  16.27 remopihel
29.  16.28 Magdamini
30.  16.40 BradyCubes08
31.  17.09 AidanNoogie
32.  17.33 TheDubDubJr
33.  17.96 OriginalUsername
34.  18.08 MCuber
35.  18.18 Keenan Johnson
36.  18.23 DGCubes
37.  18.24 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
38.  18.32 ichcubegern
39.  18.73 smackbadatskewb
40.  18.98 MattP98
41.  19.40 NathanaelCubes
42.  19.60 Logan
43.  19.65 Underwatercuber
44.  19.90 jaysammey777
45.  20.15 twoj_stary_pijany
46.  20.41 jvier
46.  20.41 KrokosB
48.  21.30 BLCuber8
49.  23.31 Dream Cubing
50.  23.85 Neb
51.  24.99 bennettstouder
52.  25.03 icubeslow434
53.  25.12 Comvat
54.  25.80 TheNoobCuber
55.  25.94 Kit Clement
56.  26.01 VIBE_ZT
57.  26.51 Immolated-Marmoset
58.  28.46 midnightcuberx
59.  29.29 The Cubing Fanatic
60.  29.49 BraydenTheCuber
61.  29.81 theos
62.  30.13 dollarstorecubes
63.  30.22 Ontricus
64.  31.00 lumes2121
65.  32.04 Thelegend12
66.  32.18 CrispyCubing
67.  32.94 drpfisherman
68.  33.88 nickelcubes
69.  34.78 Lvl9001Wizard
70.  36.06 Parke187
71.  39.15 JustinTimeCuber
72.  39.28 PingPongCuber
73.  40.50 Nutybaconator
74.  43.22 Mike Hughey
75.  45.55 SpiFunTastic
76.  48.77 xyzzy
77.  48.85 BenChristman1
78.  56.62 oliver sitja sichel
79.  1:01.29 nevinscph
80.  1:05.77 LoiteringCuber
81.  1:09.60 Lewis
82.  1:10.31 Jacck
83.  1:13.56 One Wheel
84.  1:22.98 NaterTater23


*Skewb*(109)
1.  2.71 Isaac Latta
2.  2.99 Rubadcar
3.  3.00 RileyN23


Spoiler



4.  3.06 riz3ndrr
5.  3.09 MrKuba600
6.  3.56 MichaelNielsen
7.  3.63 Jaime CG
8.  3.72 Michał Krasowski
8.  3.72 PotatoCuber
10.  3.83 thembldlord
11.  3.86 JackPfeifer
12.  3.95 TipsterTrickster
13.  4.11 Color Cuber
14.  4.17 AlphaCam625
15.  4.19 bhoffman492
16.  4.26 thecubingwizard
17.  4.28 SebastianCarrillo
18.  4.35 tJardigradHe
19.  4.41 OriginalUsername
20.  4.49 Magdamini
21.  4.68 N4Cubing
22.  4.70 NewoMinx
23.  4.88 Sean Hartman
24.  4.89 DhruvA
25.  4.94 jaysammey777
26.  4.96 dycocubix
27.  5.06 MattP98
28.  5.28 Luke Garrett
29.  5.41 Trig0n
30.  5.52 Immolated-Marmoset
31.  5.62 Parke187
32.  5.63 Kerry_Creech
33.  5.66 VIBE_ZT
34.  5.68 typo56
35.  5.69 TheDubDubJr
36.  5.86 Awder
37.  6.00 KrokosB
38.  6.01 YouCubing
39.  6.07 DGCubes
40.  6.15 cuberkid10
41.  6.19 Toothcraver55
42.  6.21 V.Kochergin
43.  6.23 Zeke Mackay
44.  6.29 Neb
45.  6.38 mihnea3000
46.  6.52 ichcubegern
46.  6.52 Alpha cuber
48.  6.59 Sub1Hour
48.  6.59 remopihel
50.  6.63 Logan
51.  6.64 Dream Cubing
52.  6.66 AidanNoogie
53.  6.68 BigBoyMicah
54.  6.71 Clément B.
55.  6.77 icubeslow434
56.  6.94 eyeball321
57.  7.19 MCuber
58.  7.24 Kit Clement
59.  7.33 CrispyCubing
60.  7.34 Nutybaconator
61.  7.36 NathanaelCubes
62.  7.47 oliver sitja sichel
63.  7.51 SpiFunTastic
64.  7.68 Alexis1011
64.  7.68 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
66.  7.77 Chris Van Der Brink
67.  7.82 dollarstorecubes
68.  7.87 Lachlan Stephens
69.  7.94 nickelcubes
70.  8.59 lumes2121
71.  8.64 dschieses
72.  8.70 ngmh
73.  8.84 parkertrager
74.  9.21 Ontricus
75.  9.31 LoiteringCuber
76.  9.40 pizzacrust
77.  9.52 danvie
78.  9.59 Comvat
79.  9.87 JustinTimeCuber
80.  10.05 theos
81.  10.10 bennettstouder
82.  10.28 Henry Lipka
83.  10.35 Keenan Johnson
84.  10.37 drpfisherman
85.  10.40 destin_shulfer
86.  10.44 BLCuber8
87.  10.60 Thelegend12
88.  10.64 Lvl9001Wizard
89.  10.68 Cooki348
90.  11.70 Liam Wadek
91.  11.83 nikodem.rudy
92.  12.07 Cube to Cube
93.  12.16 [email protected]
94.  13.57 BraydenTheCuber
95.  14.02 Lewis
96.  14.04 ok cuber
97.  14.07 PingPongCuber
98.  14.52 topppits
99.  14.69 wearephamily1719
100.  14.80 Koen van Aller
101.  15.46 [email protected]
102.  15.51 ProStar
103.  15.68 NaterTater23
104.  16.28 midnightcuberx
105.  18.65 Jacck
106.  20.97 BenChristman1
107.  21.35 Master_Disaster
108.  23.58 freshcuber.de
109.  31.42 Mr_Tiger420


*Kilominx*(25)
1.  23.14 NewoMinx
2.  24.09 jaysammey777
3.  27.58 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  28.11 MrKuba600
5.  28.28 DGCubes
6.  29.14 TipsterTrickster
7.  32.09 Awder
8.  32.72 Sean Hartman
9.  33.26 YouCubing
10.  35.26 ichcubegern
11.  38.37 dollarstorecubes
12.  40.76 NathanaelCubes
13.  44.58 drpfisherman
14.  44.99 RifleCat
15.  46.04 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
16.  48.03 Kit Clement
17.  50.06 VIBE_ZT
18.  52.18 Neb
19.  52.69 [email protected]
20.  53.20 JustinTimeCuber
21.  1:01.66 T1_M0
22.  1:31.11 ProStar
23.  1:33.31 BenChristman1
24.  1:35.12 ok cuber
25.  4:03.27 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(25)
1.  3:53.51 Sean Hartman
2.  3:59.06 NewoMinx
3.  4:01.38 Magdamini


Spoiler



4.  4:02.99 OriginalUsername
5.  4:19.81 KrokosB
6.  4:23.37 jaysammey777
7.  4:25.36 Michał Krasowski
8.  4:29.20 TipsterTrickster
9.  4:34.83 Luke Garrett
10.  4:36.55 dollarstorecubes
11.  4:42.91 YouCubing
12.  4:48.14 DhruvA
13.  4:53.57 ichcubegern
14.  5:24.76 Awder
15.  5:58.06 remopihel
16.  5:58.15 AlphaCam625
17.  6:09.24 drpfisherman
18.  6:16.70 riz3ndrr
19.  6:22.33 destin_shulfer
20.  6:28.35 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
21.  7:09.57 VIBE_ZT
22.  7:39.51 nevinscph
23.  9:23.51 BraydenTheCuber
24.  9:31.99 PingPongCuber
25.  10:13.35 oliver sitja sichel


*Redi Cube*(30)
1.  8.26 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.59 dollarstorecubes
3.  9.71 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  9.95 João Vinicius
5.  10.56 Awder
6.  13.68 TipsterTrickster
7.  14.45 DGCubes
8.  15.56 OriginalUsername
9.  16.79 TheDubDubJr
10.  17.96 Kit Clement
11.  18.49 Sean Hartman
12.  18.91 Zeke Mackay
13.  19.29 ichcubegern
14.  19.80 xyzzy
15.  21.05 VIBE_ZT
16.  21.37 PingPongCuber
17.  21.56 Neb
18.  22.42 jaysammey777
19.  26.29 oliver sitja sichel
20.  27.68 NathanaelCubes
21.  28.46 theos
22.  29.41 Nutybaconator
23.  33.28 BenChristman1
24.  36.00 Henry Lipka
25.  37.06 LoiteringCuber
26.  42.92 lucasliao0403
27.  49.66 drpfisherman
28.  53.61 MEF227
29.  54.48 Jacck
30.  DNF destin_shulfer


*Master Pyraminx*(17)
1.  25.19 Zeke Mackay
2.  26.69 Ontricus
3.  36.37 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  36.55 DGCubes
5.  37.26 Kit Clement
6.  38.54 ichcubegern
7.  44.18 TheDubDubJr
8.  45.26 dollarstorecubes
9.  46.61 YouCubing
10.  54.88 VIBE_ZT
11.  55.17 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
12.  1:01.54 Sean Hartman
13.  1:10.29 drpfisherman
14.  1:16.16 NewoMinx
15.  1:26.56 LoiteringCuber
16.  1:29.07 jaysammey777
17.  1:38.77 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(29)
1.  6.68 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.91 dphdmn
3.  7.06 Osipov Aleksander


Spoiler



4.  7.79 gottagitgud
5.  11.68 KrokosB
6.  13.49 TipsterTrickster
7.  13.76 Trig0n
8.  15.07 TommyC
9.  15.97 dollarstorecubes
10.  17.73 Amelia
11.  18.57 G2013
12.  18.77 Kerry_Creech
13.  19.31 YouCubing
14.  20.45 xyzzy
15.  21.64 Immolated-Marmoset
16.  24.14 TheDubDubJr
17.  26.54 BradenTheMagician
18.  31.45 Kit Clement
19.  32.31 jaysammey777
20.  33.06 ProStar
21.  35.73 drpfisherman
22.  37.92 Nutybaconator
23.  42.16 ichcubegern
24.  42.20 Henry Lipka
25.  48.87 Sean Hartman
26.  53.21 bennettstouder
27.  1:05.33 freshcuber.de
28.  1:11.80 wearephamily1719
29.  1:19.38 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(16)
1.  39.69 WoowyBaby
2.  41.61 TipsterTrickster
3.  44.96 DhruvA


Spoiler



4.  51.34 Kit Clement
5.  52.63 Bogdan
6.  52.65 ichcubegern
7.  53.34 Mike Hughey
8.  55.92 Sean Hartman
9.  61.14 Jacck
10.  64.67 fun at the joy
11.  DNF jaysammey777
11.  DNF Awder
11.  DNF T1_M0
11.  DNF YouCubing
11.  DNF ProStar
11.  DNF Teh Keng Foo


*Mirror Blocks*(31)
1.  25.91 Valken
2.  26.76 ichcubegern
3.  32.31 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  39.18 nickelcubes
5.  42.61 MattP98
6.  43.79 YouCubing
7.  43.81 thecubingwizard
8.  45.47 dollarstorecubes
9.  50.99 DGCubes
10.  54.43 Zeke Mackay
11.  54.75 Neb
12.  54.99 TipsterTrickster
13.  56.76 VIBE_ZT
14.  1:02.14 João Vinicius
15.  1:02.89 DhruvA
16.  1:07.20 OJ Cubing
17.  1:08.73 ProStar
18.  1:12.27 nikodem.rudy
19.  1:19.99 JustinTimeCuber
20.  1:20.18 Nathanael Robertson
21.  1:24.27 Luke Garrett
22.  1:32.95 TheDubDubJr
23.  1:37.88 drpfisherman
24.  1:39.20 MEF227
25.  1:46.79 BenChristman1
26.  1:51.07 oliver sitja sichel
27.  1:52.53 NathanaelCubes
28.  1:56.52 Sean Hartman
29.  1:57.37 remopihel
30.  2:05.97 jaysammey777
31.  6:51.78 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(9)
1.  2:50.50 TheDubDubJr
2.  3:18.13 TipsterTrickster
3.  3:43.65 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  7:52.45 Mike Hughey
4.  7:52.45 drpfisherman
6.  9:30.38 ichcubegern
7.  11:49.04 VIBE_ZT
8.  13:48.67 Jacck
9.  DNF One Wheel



*Contest results*(247)
1.  1543 Sean Hartman
2.  1511 TipsterTrickster
3.  1469 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1428 ichcubegern
5.  1340 TheDubDubJr
6.  1301 Michał Krasowski
7.  1293 NewoMinx
8.  1274 Luke Garrett
9.  1264 Magdamini
10.  1232 YouCubing
11.  1217 DGCubes
12.  1183 dollarstorecubes
13.  1178 Dream Cubing
14.  1138 jaysammey777
15.  1105 DhruvA
16.  1088 AidanNoogie
17.  1066 Khairur Rachim
18.  1033 KrokosB
19.  1027 Awder
20.  1016 MrKuba600
21.  1012 PotatoCuber
22.  1009 typo56
23.  984 riz3ndrr
24.  980 tJardigradHe
25.  977 NathanaelCubes
26.  963 Jscuber
27.  942 thembldlord
28.  924 Kerry_Creech
29.  904 thecubingwizard
30.  897 AlphaCam625
31.  890 remopihel
32.  886 JustinTimeCuber
33.  882 Zeke Mackay
34.  871 V.Kochergin
35.  851 MattP98
36.  848 mihnea3000
37.  813 sigalig
38.  809 dycocubix
39.  805 MCuber
40.  800 VJW
40.  800 BigBoyMicah
42.  788 Neb
43.  764 Ontricus
43.  764 Clément B.
45.  743 drpfisherman
46.  741 G2013
47.  704 Kit Clement
48.  703 turtwig
49.  697 RileyN23
50.  690 twoj_stary_pijany
51.  686 wuque man
52.  672 Logan
53.  648 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
54.  641 Rubadcar
55.  620 Cooki348
56.  617 VIBE_ZT
56.  617 Parke187
58.  610 Lachlan Stephens
59.  607 cuberkid10
60.  588 Nutybaconator
61.  584 nickelcubes
61.  584 midnightcuberx
63.  582 MichaelNielsen
64.  578 Liam Wadek
65.  576 PokeCubes
66.  566 Fred Lang
67.  547 LoiteringCuber
68.  544 Keenan Johnson
69.  541 nikodem.rudy
70.  540 gottagitgud
71.  539 NoProblemCubing
72.  537 smackbadatskewb
73.  527 Cheng
74.  522 Trig0n
75.  519 SpiFunTastic
76.  512 oliver sitja sichel
77.  506 JackPfeifer
78.  501 João Vinicius
79.  500 ExultantCarn
80.  485 Henry Lipka
81.  484 asiahyoo1997
82.  474 FastCubeMaster
83.  473 BraydenTheCuber
83.  473 theos
85.  471 xyzzy
86.  470 Zman04
87.  462 bennettstouder
88.  459 destin_shulfer
89.  453 David ep
89.  453 SebastianCarrillo
89.  453 lumes2121
89.  453 Shadowjockey
93.  449 Tatch
93.  449 Dylan Swarts
95.  439 icubeslow434
96.  437 Chris Van Der Brink
97.  428 fun at the joy
98.  421 skewber10
99.  414 BradenTheMagician
100.  404 Immolated-Marmoset
101.  400 Coinman_
102.  394 BLCuber8
102.  394 boby_okta
104.  392 MartinN13
105.  389 MarixPix
106.  386 CrispyCubing
107.  385 colegemuth
108.  380 Alexis1011
109.  376 abunickabhi
110.  371 lucasliao0403
110.  371 Varun Mohanraj
112.  369 brad711
113.  368 Alpha cuber
114.  367 Legomanz
115.  363 jancsi02
116.  361 begiuli65
117.  357 ProStar
118.  355 Isaac Latta
119.  352 Sub1Hour
120.  349 asacuber
121.  348 Koen van Aller
121.  348 sashdev
123.  346 eyeball321
124.  342 TheNoobCuber
124.  342 Jacck
126.  330 Lvl9001Wizard
127.  329 ngmh
128.  326 Underwatercuber
129.  325 parkertrager
130.  323 danvie
131.  321 swankfukinc
131.  321 TheOcarinaCuber
133.  307 Ghost Cuber
134.  305 Valken
135.  304 OwenB
136.  302 Teh Keng Foo
137.  296 Rollercoasterben
138.  293 tc kruber
139.  287 revaldoah
139.  287 Cube to Cube
141.  284 GenTheThief
142.  283 NC_Cubes
142.  283 bhoffman492
144.  280 jvier
145.  271 Mike Hughey
146.  266 20luky3
147.  264 2019DWYE01
148.  252 [email protected]
149.  249 PingPongCuber
150.  246 Anton
150.  246 pizzacrust
152.  245 Keroma12
152.  245 Thelegend12
154.  244 Comvat
154.  244 The Cubing Fanatic
156.  243 thatkid
157.  241 yourmotherfly
157.  241 boroc226han
159.  238 One Wheel
160.  236 MatsBergsten
161.  229 ican97
162.  225 Color Cuber
163.  221 BenChristman1
164.  214 N4Cubing
165.  211 BradyCubes08
166.  210 Amelia
167.  206 wearephamily1719
168.  204 topppits
169.  197 Toothcraver55
170.  195 OJ Cubing
171.  194 Cubeflix
172.  193 m24816
172.  193 abhijat
174.  191 Jami Viljanen
174.  191 [email protected]
176.  178 Mikikajek
177.  174 UnknownCanvas
178.  171 InlandEmpireCuber
179.  159 Ian Pang
180.  156 SmallTownCuber
180.  156 camcuber
182.  155 Jaime CG
182.  155 dschieses
184.  149 Lewis
185.  144 Shadowslice
186.  143 freshcuber.de
187.  141 Elo13
188.  138 Manatee 10235
189.  132 WoowyBaby
190.  131 [email protected]
191.  130 Billybong378
192.  121 ok cuber
193.  119 audiophile121
194.  117 Caydoge
195.  115 Pratyush Manas
196.  110 NaterTater23
197.  98 buzzteam4
198.  96 RifleCat
198.  96 Nathanael Robertson
200.  91 Mageminx
201.  88 sporteisvogel
202.  84 Helmer Ewert
203.  80 curiousity2575
203.  80 MEF227
205.  79 OriEy
205.  79 [email protected]
207.  78 Jmuncuber
208.  69 bgcatfan
209.  66 hyperbannanas
210.  60 Master_Disaster
210.  60 Andrew_Rizo
212.  58 daniel678
213.  57 jakgun0130
214.  56 pjk
215.  55 T1_M0
216.  54 MarkA64
217.  53 G0ingInsqne
218.  52 sascholeks
219.  47 MJS Cubing
219.  47 Antto Pitkänen
221.  44 elimescube
222.  41 Bart Van Eynde
223.  38 Mr_Tiger420
224.  37 Bogdan
225.  36 Theo Leinad
226.  34 d2polld
227.  32 Ben Whitmore
228.  31 dphdmn
229.  30 Osipov Aleksander
229.  30 davidr
231.  29 Habado13
232.  25 TommyC
233.  24 Cubinwitdapizza
234.  23 Sixstringcal
235.  22 TheodorNordstrand
235.  22 Joust
237.  20 Smiles
237.  20 ParityCuber
239.  18 nevinscph
239.  18 JRL30500
239.  18 RCTACameron
242.  16 RyuKagamine
243.  15 cuber-26
244.  10 Jennswans
245.  7 Miri
246.  5 JailtonMendes
247.  3 Dudeo


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2020)

247 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 75!

That means our winner this week is *SpiFunTastic!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

